# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  روايه (بيت من زجاج)..

## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


((بيت من زجاج))

هذي الرواية نقلتها لكم من كتاب وتعبت بكتابتها وتعديلها 

اتمنى تعجبكم وراح انزلها على اجزاء 

وهذا ((الجزء الاول)) ....


وماتت أمي ..انتهت في ذلك اليوم التعيس القائظ من شهر ذي القعدة..ماتت تملأها 

الأحزان ..تطفح نفسها بالتعاسة ..قالت لي والدموع تغرق وجهها الذي كان لايزال 

جميلاً رغم مسحة الالم والمرض:

_ "منى" انا سأموت ...

صرخت بلوعة والشهقات تزدحم في صدري الصغير:

_ لا ..لايا أمي لن تموتي ..

ابتسمت رغم الدموع وهي تهتف :
_ منى أرجوك ياحبيبتي لا تقاطعيني.. انني أشعر بدنو أجلي ..
وصيتك أشقائك يامنى .. أنتِ الكبرى وليس لهم غيرك .. أنتِ
تعرفين والدك سامحه الله ..أخوكِ أحمد ، رغم كل شيء ، هو طفل بحاجة لحنان 
ورعاية.. وشقيقتكِ الصغرى يامنى .. إنها ..
وتوقفت عن الكلام ..ثم اختلجت شفتاها بعنف..
وطفقت ترنو ببصرها إلى البعيد البعيد ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

وقفت جازعة:

_ أمي ..أمي أرجوكِ لاتموتي.. أرجوكِ لاتتركينا ،أنا بحاجة إليك أكثر من أخوتي ..

أنا احبك ياأمي ..
أغمضت أمي عيناها ثم فتحتها من جديد ..

تألقت في عينيها نظرة غريبة لم أعهدها من قبل ..وقبل أن أنطق قالت بصوت قوي
متماسك لا أثر فيه لصوتها الواهن الذي كانت تحدثني به من قبل :

_ أين والدك يامنى؟

أجبتها بسرعة مشفقة :
_ انه ذهب إلى الطبيب ..

قالت بنفس الصوت القوي وكأنه ليس صوتها :

_ اذهبي واستدعيه حالاً

وما أن ابتعدت خطوات عن الحجرة ، وأنا أفكر في كذبتي الصغيرة التي خدعت 
أمي بها بأن أبي ذهب لاستدعاء الطبيب ،حتى سمعت صرخة قوية تشق صمت 
البيت الراقد في هدوء .. كانت الصرخة منبعثة من حنجرة أمي .. استدرت عائدة 

إلى الحجرة ،وقلبي ينبض بجنون مخيف .. توقعاتي كانت تسبقني وخوفي 
كان يسبق توقعاتي.. وما أن وصلت إلى السرير الذي ترقد عليه أمي حتى وجدتها 
مسجاة على السرير جثة بدون حراك .. وفي وجهها راحة وطمأنينة سلبتها إياها 
الحياة أعادهما لها الموت.

----------


## حنين الأمل

فقد ماتت أمي..

ودفنت أمي .. وامتلأ البيت بالمعزين والمعزيات والوافدين من مختلف مناطق 
المملكة ..
وخلال أيام كنت لا أملك فيهما تفكيري إن فكرت فإني أتصورأمي واقفة في البيت 
تستقبل المعزين والمعزيات..
ولكن من الذي مات؟!

أرى شقيقي أحمد طفل العاشرة ، والحزن يمزقه ومشاعر غاية في البشاعة تتصارع
في نفسه الغضة الطـاهرة يلعب مع الأطفال في فناء الدار وهو يستشعر نقصاً كبيراً
يمور في جوفه .. وفي لحظة ماأحسست بأنه لا يعي شيئاً مما يدور حولـه ،
ولا يدرك بأن أمه حبيبته الوحيدة قد ماتت .. ولكنني صحوت في إحدى الليالي 
على نشيج خافت ، يمزق سكون الليل .. كان أحمد الصغير يحتضن أحد ثياب أمي 
وهو يبكي بحرقة .. حرقة لاتتناسب مع وطفل صغير في سنـة .. تفجرت في نفسي 
ينابيع الإشفاق. أسرعت أحتضنه وأبكي معه.. امتزجت دموعنا في يأس مرّ وحزن 
عميقين لأفاجأ بأبي واقفاً على رؤسنا قائلاً في سخرية:

_ منى .. ألا تكفين عن البكاء والنحيب .. إن أمكِ كانت مريضة ومن الطبيعي 
أن يموت المريض.. تماسكت بصـعوبـة كيلا أرد عليه .. ومن الذي أمرضها يا أبي 
من الذي جلب لها المرض غيرك.. إنها لم تصب بهذا المرض اللعين إلا بعد أن سمتها 
سوء العذاب ، وبعد أن أريتها النجوم في عز الظـهر .. كيف كانت ستتحمل نزواتك 
وزواجاتك العابرة و إذلالك المستديم لها .. كيف كانت تتحمل انهيار وقلب البيت 
إلى ساحة معارك

----------


## حنين الأمل

وشتائم من كل نوع .. كيف كانت ستتحمل هذا النوع ضربك الدائم وطردك اياها أحيانا 
وهي بلا سند ولا أهل ولا إنسان تلجأ إليه .. كيف كانت ستتحمل كل هذا دون أن تتعب
وتنهار وتصاب بهذا المرض اللعين الذي يقتل حامله ؟

إنك ياأبي قاتلها الحقيقي وليس مرض السرطان الذي نفقت منه..

ومضى أبي دون كلمة أخرى .. دون حتى أن يربت على كتفي المثقلتين بكم 
من الأحزان ..
ألفيت شقيقتي الصغرى ابـنة السابعة المبتسمة أبداً الضاحكة اللاهية .. ألفيتها واجمة 
ذاهلة تحدق في الجمع الغفير المقيم في بيتنا بنظرات فارغة بلا معنى ، وتنظر إلى باب 
حجرة أمي المغلق بحسرة تفتت الأكباد ولا تبكي ولا تسأل .. أبداً لم ارها تبكي ولم 
يطرق سمعي سؤالاً لها عن أمي الراحلة وكأن غيابها عن البيت هو أمر اعتيادي 
مع أنه لم يحدث في بيتنا أبداً وحتى طوال فترة مرض أمي إن غابت عنا وهي 
التي فضلت أن تعاني في بيتها وبين أولادها على أن ترقد في المستشفى بلا أمل ..
بلا أمل على الإطلاق .. أشغلني صمت شقيقتي ريم وإطراقها وانفرادها الطويــل
بنفسها بلا دمعة ولا تنهيدة

----------


## حنين الأمل

قررت أن اصارح أبي بما كان عليه من أمرها ، فهو يستحيل أن يلاحظ شيئاً
يخصنا نحن أولاده ..فهو مشغول بنفسه فقط ولا يهمه سواها ولا أنسى حينما
كانت أمي تحتضر، وذهبت لأخبره ،وأطلب منه استدعاء الطبيب ، كان يحادث 
إحدى الفتيات عبر الهاتف.. صرخت فيه غير عابئة بهمسه وكأنني أنتقم لأمي:
_ أبي ..أمي إنها تموت ..
التفت لي بحدة وفي عينيه نظرة صاعقة كالتي أراها حينما كان يتعارك وأمي ..
أخافتني نظرته كدت أتراجع .. تذكرت وجه أمي الجميل وصفرة الموت تعلوه .. 
تذكرت كلماتها الأخيرة عـن الموت وقربها الشديد منه .. هتفت بقوة :
_ أبي .. أرجوك .. أحضر الطبيب لأمي .. إنها توشك على الموت..

نظر لي بسخرية وهو يقول :

_ وماذا سيفعل لها الطبيب .. انها ميتة به أو بدونه ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

وعاد مرة أخرى يهمس عبر الهاتف .. وكأنه لم يفعل شيئاً.. كأنه لم يقتلني برصاص
كلماته السامة التي طالما اخترقتني دون أن تصيبني بأذى مجسم من خيال أما كلمته 
تلك فقد طعنتني بالصميم.

لكنني فكرت وقررت أن اصارحه بحالة شقيقتي المتردية ،فمهما تكن فهي ابنته 
أولاً وأخيراً ويستحيل أن يتخلى عنها ..
وبدأ بيتنا يخلوا شيئاً فشيئاً .. ابتدا الأقارب ينسحبون الواحد تلو والآخر ..
كان آخرهم هو خالي الوحيد وزوجته اللذان يسكنان في قرية بعيدة نائية ..
قبل أن يخرج خالي همس في أذني :

_ هل ترغبين يامنى أنتِ وأخوتك أن تحلوا ضيوفاً عندي ولو لبعض الوقت ثم 
التفت يرمق زوجته في خوف قبل أن يتابع :
_ ولكن تعرفين ياابنتي إن بيتنا مزدحم بالأطفال أعاننا الله عليهم ..
ثم أن ابيك في حاجة إليكِ في مثل هذه الظروف .. انتبهي لأبيك وأخوتك واعملي 
كما كانت تعمل المرحومـة أمكِ..
كوني شمعة الدار..

----------


## حنين الأمل

وخرج خالي محدثاً فجوة عميقة داخل نفسي .. شمعة الدار، لقد انطفأت شمعة دارنا 
ياخالي برحيل أمي ولن تضاء مرة أخرى أبداً..
فما أنا الا جزء من تلك الشمعة التي انتهت الى الابد ..
وخرجت زوجة خالي بعد أن دست في يدي نقوداً وهي 
تقول:

_ أعرف أن والدك مقتر سامحه الله فانفقي من هذا المال على نفسك وعلى اخوتك ..
وأنتبهي لريم انها في حالة غير طبيعية ..
فعلا قد نحلت شقيقتي ريم نحولاً غير طبيعي ، تقعر وجهها وغارت عيناها وأصبحت
كالطيف تتحرك بهدوء وتسلل بهدوء بدوم أن نشعر بها ولا تأكل الا لماماً..
وما أن خلا البيت إلا مني وأخوتي حتى أطلت الحقيقة بوجهها البشع تترصدنا 
وتحرقنا بنارها.. أن أمي غير موجودة .. غير موجودة على الإطلاق وقد ذهبت 
لغير رجعة ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

وخرج خالي محدثاً فجوة عميقة داخل نفسي .. شمعة الدار، لقد انطفأت شمعة دارنا 
ياخالي برحيل أمي ولن تضاء مرة أخرى أبداً..
فما أنا الا جزء من تلك الشمعة التي انتهت الى الابد ..
وخرجت زوجة خالي بعد أن دست في يدي نقوداً وهي 
تقول:

_ أعرف أن والدك مقتر سامحه الله فانفقي من هذا المال على نفسك وعلى اخوتك ..
وأنتبهي لريم انها في حالة غير طبيعية ..
فعلا قد نحلت شقيقتي ريم نحولاً غير طبيعي ، تقعر وجهها وغارت عيناها وأصبحت
كالطيف تتحرك بهدوء وتسلل بهدوء بدوم أن نشعر بها ولا تأكل الا لماماً..
وما أن خلا البيت إلا مني وأخوتي حتى أطلت الحقيقة بوجهها البشع تترصدنا 
وتحرقنا بنارها.. أن أمي غير موجودة .. غير موجودة على الإطلاق وقد ذهبت 
لغير رجعة ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

جبت أنحاء البيت وشيء داخلي يتمزق .. شيء لاأدري كنهه .. رأيت مكانها في 
المطبخ .. تخيلتها وهي تطهو الطعام وتحادثني وتضحك على نوادري التي أحكيها
لها وأنا عائدة من المدرسة.. ثم تسألني في حنان:

_ أجائعة أنتِ يامنى ؟
وعندما تدخل ريم من المدرسة تضمها بين ذراعيها وتقبلها كثيراً، فقد كانت هي دلوعة 
البيت .. تساءلت بمرارة وفي داخلي مايشبه الخواء .. من يضمك ياريم ويقبلك
عند عودتكِ من المدرسة.. من يشعركِ بحنان الأمومة التي فقدتيه ياحبيبتي 
الصغيرة المسكينة.. مضيت أتجول في البيت ودموعي تحرق وجنتي.. وقفت 
أمام حجرة الراحلة .. قبضت المفتاح بيدي .. ترددت بالدخول .. لابد من أن 
أطوي ثياب المرحومة وأخفي ماأستطيع من ذهبها ومجوهراتها .. 
فأبي سيبيع كل شيء فأنا أعرفه أكثر من أي شخص آخر .

----------


## حنين الأمل

يجب أن أنتهز هذه الفرصة وأحفظ للمرحومة حقوقها التي لم تحصل عليها في حياتها 
.. ولو لمرة واحدة .. فأبي كان دوماً ينازعها في كل شيء ويدعي ملكية كل شيء 
تتحلى به وتمتلكه بدءاً من ملابسها وحذائها وانتهاءً بحليها ومجوهراتها .. إنها لم
ترتاح معه يوماً..
شجاعة قوية واتتني على غير انتظار ، فقد كنت أخاف أن يسبقني أبي إلى هذه الغرفة
وينتهك حرمة المرحومة .. ولكنه لم يفعل حتى الآن .. ربما كان خائفاً من خيالها 
أو ربما كان ينتظر الفرصة الملائمة ..
ودخلت.. دخلت رغم ارتعاشة هزت كياني بأسره ،حين وقع نظري على السرير الذي
لفظت أنفاسها الأخيرة ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

أخذت أجمع ثيابها ولكل ثوب ذكرى .. ولكل ذكرى معزة خاصة .. وبكائي يشتد 
ونحيبي يزلزل أرجاء الحجرة الصغيرة .. بكيت كما لم أبكِ من قبل .. ومن بين 
دموعي لمحت شقيقتي الصغرى ريم تدخل الحجرة ورائي في صمت وذهول وعيناها 
تبرقان ببريق عجيب عجزت عن تفسيره .. درات في أنحاء الحجرة ونظرت أسفل 
السرير وفوقه ثم هزت كتفيها الصغيرين بأسى وخرجت دون كلمة واحدة .. ولا
حتى سؤال .. والتفت لأجد شقيقي أحمد خلفي .. فقد جذبه بكائي .. وسألته من بين
دموعي:
_ أحمد .. ماذا تريد؟

----------


## حنين الأمل

هتف والدموع تغرق وجهه وتسيل على ثيابه :
_ لاأدري ماذا أفعل .. ولا أين أذهب .. أنا متعب يامنى ..

ضممته إلى صدري بقوة واهتزازات جسدي تحيطه بقـوة وتحاول أن تعوضه عن 
الأمومة المفقودة .. الأمومة الحانية التي لا يعادلها شيء في الوجود ..
أمي ياحبة قلبي .. لماذا تركتني وأنا بحاجة إليكِ .. ولم أنم تلك الليلة .. مضيت 
ساهدة أفكر ، وأتقلب من جنب إلى جنب يقض مضجعي شحوب شقيقتي الصغيرة 
وتدهورها السريع المريع .. ألهذه الدرجة فقدت أمي .. لماذا لم تسأل ؟.. لماذا 
لم تعبر عن حزنها والتياعها بالدموع .. لم لا تبكي حتى تجف عيناها ويهدأ قلبها
وتسكن نفسها .. لماذا أصبحت منطوية تعاف الكلام وتصد عن الطعام 
وتمشي وترى وتنام بغير شعور ولا فكر وكأنها جثة تمشي على قدمين ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

قطع على سير لأفكاري أناتها الواضحة .. فقد تغير نومها منذ ماتت امي
ولم يعد نومها هادئاً ساكناً مريحاً كما كان .. بل كانت تئن طوال الليل وتتألم وتهمهم
بكلمات غير واضحة .. وعندما كنت أقترب منها وأصيخ السمع تتناهى إليّ دمدمة 
مبهمة غير واضحة المعالم 
تخاطب فيها شخص ما وتعاتبه وتناقشه وتلومه .. خمنت أنه طيف أمي الراحلة
كنت لاأملك من أمري شيئاً غير أن أدثرها باللحاف وأقرأ ماتيسر من القرآن 
عند رأسها كما كانت تفعل أمي الراحلة ..
أمي .. وأناجيها في خيالي .. أطفالك أمانة في عنقي ، ولن أتخلى عنهم حتى الموت 
ومجوهراتك في الحفظ والصون ، لن تمتد لهم يد إنسان غيرك ولا حتى أبي..
سأحتفظ بهم حتى يزينا جيد ومعاصم طفلتك المحبوبة ريـــم عندما تغدو عروساً
رائعة وسأقول لها إنهم هدية والدتكِ لزواجك ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

ستفرح وستبكي وستضمني بحرارة
أفقت في الغد على حلم مفزع .. لم يفرحني رغم مظاهر الفرح التي رافقته ، فقد 
كنت أدرك بالفطرة أن الفرح يعقبه حزن ودوما كنت أستشعر ذلك ولا زالت ذكريات
تلك الأيام السعيدة التي سبقت وفاة والدتي تطاردني حتى في المنام .. فقد صفت الحياة 
الحياة فجأة من بعد عذاب وتحسنت صحتها كثيراً..الصحوة التي تعقبها الموت ..
وخفت آلامها بشكل ملحوظ .. تورد وجهها وتألقت عيناها وازدهرت السعادة في بيتنا
حتى أبي توقف عن العراك وإثارة المشاكل ، وكأنه قد عقد هدنة حربية لوقت ما 
وغرض ما.. ومهما يكن غرضه فقد بدأ يتودد لأمي ويصحبنا في نزهات ورحلات ..
كانت الفرحة والبسمات تتردد في أجوائنا ونتنسمها مع أهوائنا .. ولكني كنت 
خائفة بأعماقي .. وكان خوفي يزلزلني ويفسد عليّ فرحتي ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

كانت الضحكة كسكين تغمد في قلبي وتفجره .. تفجر صديد من الأحزان ..كانت 
البسمة تهزني من الداخل وتثير جروح نفسي المهترئة .. كانت الكلمة الطيبة الحانية
تفزعني وكأنها سيل من الصفعات .. لم استمتع بسعادتنا المؤقته كما استمتع بها
أخوتي .. كانت الفرحة الطاغية تتألق في أعينهما الصغيرة والسعادة تطفح من 
وجوههم النضرة .. وحبيبتي ريم كانت تتقافز جذلة بين حضن أمها الحبيبة الضاحكة
وبين والدها الذي يبتسم ابتساماته النادرة .. لكن سرعان ماتبدل كل شيء فجأة كما 
بدأ فجأة .. فبعد أيام من الصفاء والنقاء صرخت أمي في جوف الليل البهيم 
صرخة عميقة أفزعتني وأوقفت الدم جامداً في عروقي .. أسرعت إلى حجرتها 
أتعثر بخوفي .. شلني المشهد

----------


## حنين الأمل

(( الجزء الثاني ))

شلني المشهد الذي رأيته ، فبقيت جامدة لا أريم أحدق بأبي وأمي وتلك المرأة الغريبة 
.. وكانت أمي تصرخ وتصيح قائلة :
ـ أخرجها حالاً من حجرتي .. فليس معنى صمتي عن خطاياك أن تبلغ بها بيتي .. 
وحجرتي بالذات .. هيا أخرجوا .. وأبي يرد قائلاً بسخريته المعهودة :
ـ إنكِ شيطانة كبيرة .. ألم أناولك بنفسي جرعةً كبيرةً من المخدر لتنامي كيف 
استيقظتِ بهذه السهولة ؟ عجيب ..

وانكفأت أمي على السرير تبكي و تنتحب بمرارة وقد عاودها المرض وهاجمتها ذيوله
المندحرة ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

التفت أبي وقتها إلى تلك المرأة الأخرى قائلاً بحب وابتسامة كبرى تتوج شفتيه..
ابتسامة من ابتساماته النادرة :
ـ هيا ياحبيبتي .. لم أستطع اليوم أن أحقق رغبتك .. لكن اطمئني ستعودين مراراً
عندما تنتهي هذه العجوز المريضة ..

اختفيت بسرعة كيلا يراني أبي ويصب جام غضبه على رأسي .. وعدت بعد ان غادر
وتلك المرأة .. عدت وقد ازداد بكاء أمي ونحيبها .. ربت على كتفيها بحنان .. 
التفتت إليّ ووجهها غارق بالدموع .. كان وجهها ضامراً ممصوصاً وعيناها تقطران 
مرارة وأسى .. غاضت الدماء من وجهها والتي لونته في الأيام السابقة ولم يبق
إلا الشحوب وطائر الموت يلف حول رأسها إذاناً بالرحيل .. همست بصوت مبحوح:
ـ أمي ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

ارتمت في أحضاني كطفل يعود إلى أمه بعد غياب .. ضممتها بحسرة وعيناي 
تمتلآن بالدموع ..

كنت أسمع بنزوات أبي وعلاقاته المتعددة لكن لم اتوقع أن تصل به الجرأة إلى لهذا 
الحد .. أن يصحب إحدى خليلاته لبيت الزوجية بل في نفس حجرة الزوجية والتي تتردد
فيه أنفاس الزوجة المريضة التي توشك على الموت هلعاً وحزناً وهواناً .. سمعت
أنفاسها تضطرب في أحضاني وجسدها الضئيل يرتعش بين يدي .. هتفت بهلع :
ـ أمي ..
ولم ترد .. ولم تجب على ندائي ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

وخلال ساعة كان الطبيب إلى جواري بعد أن حقنها بمخدر قوي .. طلب مني ألا 
أزعجها وأن أتركها تنام بهدوء حتى تستيقظ بنفسها .. وبدأت حالة أمي تسوء منذ تلك 
الليلة حتى ماتت ..
وتركت كل شيء لأبي وعشيقاته ..
أسرعت إلى أبي و حلمي المفزع لا يزال يسكن ذاكرتي ويمزقني قلقاً .. حلمت بأن
شقيقتي الصغرى ريم عروس في ثياب الزفاف ، وقد تألقت جمالاً وبهاءً وروعةً كما لم
أرها من قبل ذلك أبداً .. وكنا جميعاً مبتهجين بزواجها حتى أمي .. نعم رأيت أمي في
الحلم وهذا هو الجانب المفزع منه .. فقد كانت هي التي تقود ريم من يدها وسط 
المدعوين وتودعهم بابتسامة وكذلك كانت تفعل ريم! والأعجب في الحلم أن ريم كانت
عروساً وهي مازالت طفلة!

----------


## حنين الأمل

أعتصر الألم أحشائي وأنا أتقدم لأبي .. أقدم رجلاً و أؤخر الأخرى .. كنت أخاف أن 
ينهرني ويسخر من أوهامي كعادته ولكن أخيراً استجمعت شجاعتي وتقدمت منه ببسالة
.. كان يتناول إفطاره بتلذذ واضح وهو يقرأ الجريدة ، وكأنما لم تقم جنازة في هذا 
البيت منذ أيامٍ فقط وجنازة من؟ زوجته أم أولاده .. زفرت بقوة خلت معها بأن سيخرج
قلبي من أضلاعي ثم قلت بهدوء :
ـ أبي أريد محادثتك في أمر مهم ..
لم يلتفت إلي .. أستمر يقرأ الجريدة وهو يقول :
ـ ماذا عندك ؟ هيا اخبريني ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

جززتُ على شفتي بقوة لأمنع نفسي من البكاء .. فلِمَ هذا الجحود والنكران منك يا أبي
.. ألم ترعك أمي برموش عينيها طيلة حياتها .. ألم تهمل نفسها لأجلك .. لماذا
تستكبر أن تحزن عليها ولو لعدة أيام من أجل العِشرة والأولاد والحب الذي كان ..
أيتنهي كل شيء وبهذهِ السهولة المقيتة؟
كدتُ ألقي مافي جوفي اشمئزازاً .. لكن نظرةً من أبي أيقظتني من أفكاري المتلاطمة ..
لاحظت شرودي و صمتي الطويل .. فوضع الجريدة جانباً وهو يهتف :

----------


## حنين الأمل

ـ ماذا تريدين يامنى ؟ 
ثبت عيني في عينيه وأنا أقول :
ـ ريم يا أبي .. إنها ليست على ما يرام ..
قاطعني بلهجة جافة :
ـ هذا شيء طبيعي لطفلة فقدت أمها ..
أهتز كياني وأنا اسمع جملته الأخيرة .. تجمعت الشهقات في صدري ، فلم أستطع إلا 
أن أجهش بالبكاء .. أخذ أبي ينقر على الطاولة بأصبعه بعصبية واضحة ولما طال أمد
بكائي نهض واقفاً وسار بضع خطوات ليخرج .. لحقتُ بهِ ودموعي مازالت تسيل على
وجهي بغزارة.. قلت لهُ بصوت متهدج :
ـ إن "ريم" ليست طفلة عادية يا أبي .. أنت تعرف إنها ذكية وحساسة وقد كانت .. قد
كانت دلوعة أمي .. ثم إنها لم تبكِ منذ الحادث ولم تسأل .. أرجوك يا أبي أنقذها .. 
إن "ريم" أمانة في عنقك ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

أجاب بعصبية :
ـ وماذا تريدين مني أن أفعل لها .. إني لا أستطيع أن أُعيد أمها إلى الحياة ..
تأوهت وكأن طعنة اخترقت أحشائي ولكنني تماسكت بصعوبة وواصلت المناضلة :
ـ أبي تستطيع أن تعرض "ريم" على طبيب .. إني خائفة من أجلها .. فقد يحدث لها 
شيء .. 
ران على وجههِ حزن غريب .. إذن فقد نجحت في استثارة عاطفة الأبوة من كيانه ..
نظر إلي ملياً ثم قال :
ـ أين هي الآن .. أحضريها لي ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

ولم أكن بحاجة لإحضارها فقد أتت ريم .. دخلت الصالة بخطوات ملائكية وكأنها تطير 
لا تمشي على الأرض ، ومعها لعبة ألقتها بإهمال على الأرض وكأنها قد سأمت كل
شيء وعافت نفسها أي شيء .. 
قال أبي بصوته الجهوري :
ـ ريم تعالي إلى هنا ..
نظرت إلينا بعينين تائهتين زائغة وكأنها لا ترى.. لمح أبي اصفرار وجهها وجحوظ 
عينيها والتعاسة المرتسمة على محياها الجميل وكأنه يراها لأول مرة :
اقترب منها وسألها :
ـ أتحبين بابا ياريم؟
نظرت إليه بذهول وهي تقول :
ـ أنا أحب ماما ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

أجابها بقسوة لا نظير لها :
ـ ماما ماتت يا ريم ..
قفزت من مكانها كالملدوغة وهي تهتف :
ـ لا .. لا .. ماما لم تمت .. لا .. لا ..
أسرعت إليها أضمها إلى صدري وأنا أقول بهدوء :
ـ اهدئي ياحبيبتي 
فقد كانت أنفاسها تتسارع ووجيب قلبها يرتفع بجنون وهي تسألني :
ـ ماما ستعود .. صحيح ماما ستعود يامنى .. أمي ستعود ..
وتلتقي نظراتي بنظرات أبي المتسائلة وأنا أجيبها بحرارة :
ـ نعم ياريم .. ماما ستعود ..
وانظر إلى الطرف الآخر من الصالة إلى شقيقي أحمد وقد ترك كتبه وألعابه وانكفأ 
على وجهه يبكي بحرقة وقد أيقظ هذا المشهد آلامه من جديد ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

اصطحبني أبي وشقيقتي " ريم" إلى المستشفى بعد ذلك الموقف بأيام .. كان المستشفى
مزدحماً ويعج بالغادين والرائحين وبعد انتظار دام عدة دقائق أعلنت الممرضة اسم 
شقيقتي ريـم عبدالله الصالح .. بهتت الصغيرة وكأنها لم تسمع اسمها قبل اليوم..
نظرت لي بتسائل ملحّ .. امسكت بيدها الناحلة وسرنا وراء أبي لندخل حجرة الطبيب..
كانت ترتدي في ذلك اليوم ثوباً أبيض أضاف شحوباً إلى شحوبها الدائم فبدت كروح
هائمة حائرة لا تدري أي مستقر لها .. غاص قلبي بين ضلوعي وأنا ألمح 
ابتسامتها العذبـة ولاح لي حلمي المرّ بجميع تفاصيله ، فهززت رأسي وكأنني 
أطرد الذكرى من رأسي ودخلنا حيث استقبلنا الطبيب بابتسامة كبرى .. وبعد أن 
انتهى الطبيب من فحص ريم قال لها باسماً :

----------


## حنين الأمل

ـ هل تحبين أفلام الكارتون يا ريم ؟
ـ لا .. 
ـ غير معقول .. إذن هل تحبين الآيس كريم ؟
ـ لا..لا 
ـ ألا تحبين أي شيء من هذا .. إذن ماذا تحبين ؟
ـ أحب ماما ..
دهشة كبرى ملأت محيا الطبيب وهو يهتف :
ـ جميعنا نحب ماما .. وبالإضافة إلى حبنا لها نحب أشياء أخرى كالألعاب
والحلوى وغيرها ..
ـ كلا .. كلا .. لا أحب سوى ماما ..
قال الطبيب ومازالت الدهشة تلون وجهه :
ـ وأين ماما الآن ؟ هل هي في البيت ؟
تغيرت ملامح وجه الصغيرة .. ولكنها لم تبكِ وهي تجيب :
ـ كلا .. ولكنها ستعود ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

انتحى أبي بالطبيب جانباً وأخذا يتحدثان همساً وقد عكست عينا الطبيب شفقة عميقة 
وجهها إلى ريم .. ثم قال الطبيب بصوت سمعناه جميعاً :
ـ إنها تعاني من ضعف حاد .. وأنيميا .. واعتقد إنها مصابة بانهيار عصبي ..
شهقت على الرغم مني .. ولم تحرك ريم ساكناً وكأن الأمر لا يعنيها أما أبي فإنه 
تحول إلى الطبيب وهو بصوت بدا مهتزاً :
ـ دكتور .. هل بقائها في المستشفى ضروري ؟
اقترب الطبيب من ريم وهو يقول :
ـ هذا إذا رغبت ريم .. 
صرخت الصغيرة وهي تتشبث بي :
ـ لا .. لا أريد البقاء في المستشفى .. أريد أن أعود إلى البيت ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

تكلم الطبيب مطولاً مع أبي ثم تحول إليّ قائلاً بصوت خافت :
ـ إن الدور الكبير في شفائها يقع عليكِ .. لن أبقيها في المستشفى ولن أحولها 
إلى طبيب نفسي فربما تزداد حالتها تعقيداً .. إن علاجها الحقيقي هو بقائها في البيت 
بين اخوتها وأبيها وإدراكها حقيقة وفاة أمها تدريجياً فإذا أيقنت من ذلك فإنها 
ستبكي وهذا جيد واعتقد بأن هذا هو ماسيحدث .. وبالنسبة لضعفها العام فسأكتب لها
بعض الأدوية ستحسن حالتها كثيراً إن شاء الله .. وكما أخبرتكِ واجهيها بوفاة 
والدتكم تدريجياً على مدى بضعة أيام حتى تعي هذه الحقيقة .. مفهوم ..
أومأت برأسي علامة الموافقة وأنا أقود "ريم" إلى الخارج بينما بقي أبي مع الطبيب 
في الحجرة .. لفت أنظارنا في صالة الانتظار طفلة في عمر "ريم" تقفز وتمرح في 
جذل.. اقتربت من ريم تتفرس ملامحها .. بدت ريم إلى جوارها كعجوز في السبعين 
أثقلتها الهموم والأحزان .. لا حراكة ولا ابتسامة ولا حتى نظرات مرحة كتلك 
الطفلة السعيدة .. وبعد لحظات صرخت الطفلة :

----------


## حنين الأمل

ـ ماما .. أريد مثل هذا العقد ..
التفتت إحدى النساء الجالسات متسائلة :
ـ ماذا ياحبيبتي .. أي عقد تريدين ؟
أشارت الطفلة إلى جيد ريم قائلة :
ـ مثل هذا يا ماما ..
قالت الأم بطيبة خاطر :
ـ حسناً ياحبيبتي غداً سأحضر لكِ مثله وأحسن منه ..
عادت الطفلة للهو مرة أخرى وتقلص وجه ريم تقلصا مؤلماً وكأنها توشك على البكاء
ولكنها لم تبكِ إنما وقفت تنظر من خلال النافذة ولا ترى شيئاً .. 
وعاد أبي بعد لحظات ليصحبنا إلى المنزل ومعه كم من الأدوية أثقل قلبي مرآها ..
فريم الحلوة الصغيرة التي لاتستطيع أن تكمل طبقها حتى النهاية هل تستطيع تناول 
كل هذه الأدوية وبالتناوب ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

وبدأت معها رحلة قاسية مؤلمة باءت بالفشل الذريع وخابت توقعات الطبيب المتفائلة
ولم يبق إلا السراب فقد بدأت ريم تذوي شيئاً فشيئاً وتساقطت ذوائب شعرها الطويل 
حتى أنني اضطررت إلى قصه في النهاية ولم تعاتبني ولم تغضب .
نظرت إليّ نظرة طويلة وهي تقول :
ـ هكذا أجمل .. أليس كذلك؟
ابتسمت لها وفي حلقي غصة .. قالت بعد فترة صمت :
ـ هل يعجب أمي هذا ؟ هل تحب شعري هكذا ؟.. 
لم أستطع حبس دموعي فانطلقت أبكي بحرارة ..
أمسكت يدي بيديها الصغيرتين متسائلة :
ـ منى .. لماذا تبكين ؟ نظرت إليها من خلال دموعي .. رقيقة .. ناعمة .. حالمة ..
أيجب أن أصدمها بالحقيقة المروعة ؟
وماذا ستكون عليه حالها عندما أخبرها بالحقيقة ؟؟

----------


## حنين الأمل

(( الجزء الثالث )) 

لا .. لا أيها الطبيب فلتهنأ هذه الطفلة المسكينة بحياة الخيال ، فهي أرحم لها بكثير 
من دنيا الواقع البشعة .. ولكن الطبيب أخبرني وأكد لي بأن في هذا خطر على 
حياتها وعلى صحة قواها العقلية .. ولكن كيف .. كيف أؤذي هذه الوردة اليانعة 
وأحطمها بكلمة تخرج من فمـي .. وأي كلمة .. إنها ستقضي على حياتها ..
رباه ماذا أفعل ؟

----------


## حنين الأمل

عشت ليالي طويلة مؤرقة وأنا أفكر في طريقة أتدرج منها إلى إخبار الصغيرة 
بالحقيقة الصارخة المؤلمة ولم أجد سوى التجاهل والنسيان ..
ـ لقد تأخرت أمي يامنى .. متى تعود ؟
أيقظني سؤالها من أفكاري المتلاطمة .. أيقظني حتى الذهول .. نظرت إليها 
بكلتا عيني وكأني أحاول أن أمسك طرف خيط يقودني إلى قضيتي .. 
ثم قلت لها فجأة :
ـ أمي لن تعود يا ريم ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

وقفت لحظات مسمرة عينيها في وجهي وأرنبتا أنفها الدقيق تهتزان بشدة وشفتها 
السفلى ترتجف وصدرها يعلو ويهبط .. بدت كمن تلقى صدمة عنيفة ولكنها لم تبكِ
قالت لي وقد بدا الإصرار على محياها :
ـ منى أنا سأذهب لها ..
صدرت مني صرخة ملتاعة عجزت عن كتمانها .. ولكنها تابعد وهي ترنو إلى البعيد:
ـ منى .. إني أرى أمي .. أراها هناك بعيداً في السماء .. إنها تناديني أن أذهب 
إليها .. وأنا أريد أن أذهب .. أتمنى أن أذهب لألقي بنفسي بين أحضانها ..
أنا لا أستطيع الحياة من دونها ، يا منى .. اشعر بأن بيتنا ساكن مجرد من الحياة 
من دونها يـا منـى اشعر بأن حجرتها مظلمة كئيبة وأن أبي يكرهنا ..
ـ منى إن ماما تناديني وأنا سأذهب ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

عاودني البكاء من جديد وعجزت عن كتم شهقاتي المزدحمة في صدري .. ضممتها 
لتلتحم في أحشائي وكأنها قطعة مني .. قلت لها وكل جزء في كياني يبكي :
ـ لا تعودي لمثل هذا الكلام مرة أخرى يا ريم .. ستبقين إلى جوارنا .. أنا وأحمد 
نحبكِ وفي حاجة لكِ .. 
مسحت دموعي بيدها الصغيرة الرقيقة وهي تقول :
ـ لا تحزني يا منى .. ولا تبكي .. صدقيني سأرتاح وأنا هناك إلى جوارها ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

ولكن عديني يا منى بشيء .. 
همست بعيون غارقة في الدمع :
ـ ماذا تريدين ياحبيبتي ؟ 
أجابت بنفس صوتي الهامس :
ـ أبي يا منى .. إنه مسكين .. حقاً نحن نشعر بأنه يكرهنا ولكنه لا يكرهنا ..
إنه يحبنا ولكنه لا يستطيع أن يعبر عن حبه .. هكذا هم الرجال ..
نظرت إليها من خلال دموعي مندهشة ومبهورة .. هل هذه هي ريم الطفلة الصغيرة .. 
إن كلامها أكبر من سنها بكثير .. لقد تحلى كلامها بالحكمة فجأة وكأنها ليست هي 
التي تتكلم .. هل هي حمة الله أنزلها على قلب هذه الطفلة الصغيرة لتعبر عن أشياء
كنت غافلة عنها .. ولحكمة من الله أجهلها عبرت لي شقيقتي عن كل شيء 
لأنها توشك على .. الموت ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

دوت صرخة في أعماقي وأنا أنظر إلى جمالها البريء الذي يوشك على الفناء ..
صغيرتي .. حبيبتي أرجوكِ أفيقي من أجلي .. ريـم لا تموتي ..

تبدلت أحوال ريم فجأة .. فقد غدت أكثر صحـة وحيوية وبدت أكثر نشاطاً وهي 
تلهو مع أحمد بعد فترة طويلة من الشرود والانطواء .. 
تنفس أبي الصعداء وكأنه قد انتزع من أعماقه حملاً كريهاً .. قال لي وهو يبتسم:
ـ ألا ترين كيف أصبحت ريم بفضل الأدوية .. ألا ترين كيف تورد خداها وعادت 
الدماء إلى وجهها .. إنها الآن أفضل كثيراً فاستمري في مراعاتها ..
نظرت إلى أبي بإشفاق .. انه لا يعرف مايدور في داخلي من معركة قاسية لم استطع 
حسمها حتى الآن .. لا يعرف بأن ريم قد رفضت تناول أي دواء .. وأصرت على 
رفضها مهددة بمقاطعتي إذا أجبرتها على شيء وأضافت بأنها تعرف نفسها جيداً 
وهي ليست بحاجة إلى دواء .. وقد أقلقني رواؤها المفاجئ أكثر مما أفرحني 
وخلف في نفسي وجلاً عميقاً وخوفاً شديداً .. فربما اصبحت عروساً بالفعل بعد 
أيام واختارها الله من بيننا لجواره .. اقترحت على ابي ذات يوم أن نغير المكان 
لننسى الفاجعة وتتحسن صحة ريم وتستعيد توازنها النفسي حتى أحمد يحتاج 
لهذه الاستراحة ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

هز أبي رأسه وكأنه غير مقتنع .. 
ـ إن "ريم" قد تحسنت تحسناً مطرداً ولا تحتاج لأي تغيير .. أما أحمد فهو فاسد 
مدلل لن يريحة سوى الضرب ..
هتفت باكية :
ـ وأنا يا أبي .. لا أستطيع أن أتحمل اكثر من ذلك .. إن في البيت فراغاً موحشاً 
لا يملأه سوى أمي ..
ثم أجهشت بالبكاء وهيئة المفاجئة تزلزلني حتى النخاع ..
نظر إلي بتركيز ثم قال
ـ نعم سوف نسافر .. ولكن ليس الآن .. ليس الآن ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

وفي نفس الليلة .. قرب مطلع الفجر بقليل أيقظتني حركة بالقرب مني .. صحوت 
جازعة أتلفت حولي .. نظرت صوب فراش ريم .. كأنها لم تكن في فراشها ..
أحسست بما يشبه الدوار ونبضاتي تتسارع بجنون .. أين هي .. ولماذا نهضت 
من فراشها في هذا الوقت .. وماذا تفعل ؟ 
أخذت ابحث عنها في أرجاء البيت وقلبي لا يزال يخفق بقوة .. وأخيراً وجدتها 
في الشرفة .. كانت رائعة الجمال كملاك نوراني شفاف .. بكامل صحوتها وحيويتها 
وبهائها وقد أضفى عليها القمر المكتمل هالة من النور يصعب وصفها .. تماماً 
بدت كعروس تزف إلى السماء .. شعرت بغصة هائلة في حلقي وأنا أسألها :
ـ ريم .. لماذا نهضتِ من فراشك .. هل تريدين ماء ؟
ابتسمت برقة وكشفت الابتسامة عن أسنانها الصغيرة كحبات من اللؤلؤ المنضود ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

قالت بهدوء وبراءة :
ـ إنني أتطلع إلى السماء ..
وقبل أن أنطق .. تابعت بصوت عذب .. عذب لدرجة هائلة تبعث على
الخوف والرهبة ..
ـ إنني أرى ماما يا منى .. إنني أراها تناديني في السماء ..
لم أستطع السيطرة على نفسي فقاطعتها وقلبي ينقبض بشدة :
ـ ريم .. كفى عن هذا الهراء وهيا إلى النوم .. تلفحي جيداً بدثارك وأبكي إن شئتِ
بل أبكي حتى لو لم تشائي فإن في البكاء عزاء .. وفي العزاء راحة للنفس المكلومة ..
ثم اقتربت أهزها بشدة :
ـ أبكي يا ريم .. انتحبي ياحبيبتي .. انتزعي دموعكِ اللؤلؤية من أعماق نفسك
وابكِ أمكِ الغالية يا ريم .. إن أمكِ ماتت ويجب أن تبكيها وتنتحبي حتى تنضب 
دموعك .. أبكي يا ريم .. أبكي ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

نظرت إلي برثاء وهي تسير إلى فراشها بالية غريبة .. وكأنها قد صدمت بغبائي
وفي الغد أبلغني أبي انه سيغيب طوال اليوم وأنه سيعود في وقت متأخر من المساء ..
لم أجد غير خادمتنا "صفية" أبثها حزني وخوفي .. كانت تشاركني قلقي على ريم 
وترى أنه من الضروري تنويمها في أحد المستشفيات حتى تعود طبيعية كما كانت
لا كما تبدو الآن .. مظهرها يخدع وباطنها مترع بالمرارة والأحزان .. 
راقبت "ريم" من طرف خفي وأنا أوطن نفسي استقبال كل جديد يفد به القدر حتى 
لو كان مراً مرارة العلقم ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

وفي ذات ليلة التي عاد فيها أبي حوالي منتصف الليل تناهى إلى سمعي صوت 
شخير مزعج .. لم أكن قد نمت بعد فاخترق هذا الشخير أذني اختراقاً .. إنه لم يحدث
قط في بيتنا .. اتجهت عيناي بلا وعي مني نحو شقيقتي الصغيرة وفطنت لجزعي
بأن الشخير يصدر منها هي بالذات .. اقتربت منها لأتبين صوت حشرجة مكتومة 
وخيط دقيق من الدم ينساب من أنفها وفمها .. ناديتها بصوت خافت .. ليعلو صوتي 
بعد لحظات بصرخات زلزلت أركان البيت .. 
ـ ريم .. ريم .. ياملاكي الصغير ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

اقترب أبي منها .. كانت هادئة مبتسمة وكأنها تحلم أحلاماً سعيدة .. نظر أبي 
نحوي بقلق وكأنه يتساءل عن معنى هذه الصرخات المتتابعة دون داع ..
كنت أنتحب بحرقة في ركن من أركان الحجرة .. قلت بصوت متداع :
ـ إنها لا تجيب على النداء ..
هزها أبي برفق .. ثم هزها بقوة ووجهه يتقلص بشدة ثم حملها بسرعة ومضى 
خارجاً دون أن يلتفت وراءه .. سقطت بين ذراعي الخادمة "صفية" وأنا أبكي وانتحب..
وشقيقي أحمد يقضم أظافره بعصبية وهو يدور في أنحاء الغرفة بغير هدف ولا اتجاه 
وفي الفجر عاد أبي إلى البيت .. عاد محطماً متداعياً وكأنه كبر في السن فجأة ..
لقد أبيض شعره وغارت عيناه ورسمت المأساة خطوطها في وجهه على شكل تجاعيد

----------


## حنين الأمل

كأخاديد حفرها الزمان على مرتفعات من الجبال .. 
لم أجرؤ على طرح سؤالي اليتيم الذي كان يضج به عقلي وأنا أرى دموع أبي تسيل
على خديه بغزارة .. وأصوات عذبة كترنيمة الملائكة تهتف في جذل .. لقد زفت 
العروس .. لقد زفت العروس .. إلى الخلد إن شاء الله .. 
كانت إجابة السؤال واضحة على وجه أبي المتقلص ، فأسرعت منكفئة على وجهي 
إلى حجرتي أحدق بنظرات زائغة إلى كل شيء حولي وصدري يضيق وأنفاسي تتسارع
والدنيا تضيق وتضيق حتى غدت كخرم إبرة .. ولم أشعر بشيء حولي ..
أفقت لنفسي وأنا على السرير الأبيض وفي كل ذراع إبرة تتصل بأنبوب مغذي ..
تمنيت لو لم أفق .. تمنيت لو طواني العالم الآخر بجناحيه المرعبين وانضممت 
إلى أمي الحبيبة وشقيقتي .. ماذا أفعل في هذا العالم الكبير وحدي .. كيف أحيا 
وأعيش وقد خلت دنياي من هذين الوجهين الحبيبين .. هل يمكن أن يكون لحياتي 
معنى بدونهما .. وأي معنى ؟ وأي حياة ؟ وهتفت من أعماقي .. رباه إرحمني ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

أرحني من هذا العذاب .. أغمضت عيناي على حجارة بهيئة دموع .. حجارة 
تدميني وتنزل على خدي الشاحبين .. وأفقت على صوت أبي .. كان يناديني ..
فتحت عيني بصعوبة .. وليتني مارأيته .. كان هيكل رجل يمشي على قدمين ..
شاحب الوجه .. دامع العينين .. في داخله تدور رحى معركة رهيبة تبدو آثارها 
على وجهه .. قال بحنان غريب لم أعهده منه :
ـ منى .. ألم تفيقي بعد ؟
ثم أردف بعد هنيهة :
ـ ريم ذهبت يا منى .. ذهبت ولن تعود ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

تغضت ذقنه وشفته السفلى ثم شرع في البكاء .. بكـاء صامت حار موجع .. لأول
مرة في حياتي أرى أبي يبكي بحرارة وصدق .. ألهذه الدرجة كان يحب ريم ..
أمي ألم تكن لها مكانة في نفسه .. ألم تستحق ولو دمعة واحدة من الدموع التي
سفحها حزناً على ريم .. ريم حبيبتي .. عـروس السماء .. الوردة اليانعة التي 
تتضوع عطراً وأريجاً .. أذهبتِ حقاً ولن تعودِ ؟ وأحمد .. فجأة تذكرت أحمد الطفل 
الصغير المسكين الذي تلقى لطمتين متتاليتين وهو لايزال طفلاً غضاً .. كيف سيحتمل
كل هذا دون أن يكون هناك أحد بجواره .. يجب أن استعيد توازني بسرعة وأحافظ 
على لياقتي من أجله هو .. من أجل أحمد ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

ربت على يدي أبي المتغضنتين وقلت له بصوت بدا وكأنه ليس صوتي :
ـ أبي .. لا يزال هناك أحمد وهو في حاجة لك ..
لم أنقطع عن البكاء وأنا ألملم حاجيات ريم .. أثوابها وألعابها وشرائطها الذهبية 
الصغيرة .. جمعتها كلها في حقيبة كبيرة لأودعها دور اللأيتام وقد كان هذا مثار 
جدل طويل بيني وبين أبي .. فقد كان أبي يفضل الأحتفاظ بملابسها وأشيائها مدى
العمر وعارضته فقد كنت افضل أن تستفيد منها فتيات الملجأ الصغيرات وأقنعته 
إن في هذا العمل الخير كل الخير لريم في قبرها وإن الأحتفاظ بملابسها لن يغير 
من الواقع المر شيئاً .. 
كان أبي جالساً على المقعد ساهماً يفكر ثم فجأة سألني أين حاجيات أمك يامنى ؟
باغتني السؤال رغم إنني قد توقعته يوماً .. حاولت السيطرة على نفسي بصعوبة 
وأنا أقول :
ـ في حجرتها .. هناك ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

نظر بتركيز في عيني المحمرتين من شدة البكاء وكأنه يتأكد من صدقي وأخيراً قال :
ـ أقصد الذهب .. هل هو كما تركته ؟
تلعثمت قائلة :
ـ لا.. لا أعرف ربما باعته المرحومة في الفترة الأخيرة ..
نهض بسرعة واتجه إلى حجرة المرحومة أمي دون أن ينطق بحرف .. عاد بعد 
برهة من الزمن مكفهر الوجه بادي الغضب وهو يهتف بقسوة :
ـ يالها من حمقاء .. يالها من حمقاء مجنونة .. 
وغادر المنزل في نفس اللحظة لنبقى أنا وأحمد نحدق ببعضنا بعيون دامعة ومظاهر 
الحزن والألم تحيط بنا من جميع الاتجاهات .. ونحيب متواصل يصل إلى أسماعنا 
بصورة مقطعة يحمل بين طياته أنين العذاب ودهشة الفاجعة ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

(( الجزء الرابع ))

فقد كانت " صفية" الخادمة تبكي ريم .. ضقت ذرعاً بكل شيء ، لكن عندما تذكرت إن
الإجازة الصيفية قد قاربت على الانتهاء وإننا قريباً سنعود للدراسة هدأت نفسي قليلاً
فربما وجدت عندها مايشغلني عن نفسي وهمومي ، لكن أبي هداه الله أبى أن تمر 
الإجازة الصيفية بسلام ، ففوجئت به ذات يوم وأنا في المطبخ يدخل مصطحباً امرأة ..
ذهلت حتى عجزت عن النطق .. همست صفية وكأنها تكلم نفسها :
ـ هل وصل به الأمر أن يحضر عشيقاته للمنزل في وضح النهار ..
كتمت شهقة كادت تفلت مني .. فقد كانت المرأة جميلة بل باهرة الجمال وإن شاب
جمالها شيء منفر لست أعرفه يطل من بين ملامحها الفاتنة .. كانت ممشوقة القد 
حادة النظرات يتراوح عمرها مابين الثلاثين والخامسة والثلاثين .. رمقتني بنظرة 
لم استرح لها وهي تهتف :
ـ إذن فأنتِ منى .. لم أعرف أنكِ كبيرة لهذا الحد ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

ثم التفت إلى أبي ضاحكة وهي تقول بمرح مفتعل :
ـ بالتأكيد إنك رجل عجوز حتى تكون هذه ابنتك ..
نظرت إلى وجه أبي بأسى ففوجئت بأساريره المنطلقة وابتسامته التي تشق وجهه
وعينيه الضاحكتين وكأن الموت لم يخطف منه اثنتين من أعز الناس علينا وفي هذا 
البيت بالذات .. رباه إلى هذا الحد تهون سطوة الموت وجبروته لدى أبي أمام هذا
الجمال الفاتن .. ألهذه الدرجة ينسى أمي وشقيقتي بلمح البصر وكأن ماحدث لم يحدث
وما كان لم يكن .. ومن تكون هذه المرأة ولماذا تتحدث بهذه الطريقة وكأنها 
سيدة البيت ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

لاحظ أبي ملامح التقزز واضحة على وجهي فقال بمرح يزايله منذ دخلت معه 
هذه المرأة بيتنا :
ـ منى .. سلمي على زوجة أبيك الجديدة .. خالتك عواطف .. 
فقاطعته قائلة بحدة :
ـ عواطف فقط .. 
أيدها أبي بهزة من رأسه وهو يضحك :
ـ منى .. سلمي على عواطف ..
مددت لها يداً باردة كالثلج تلقتها ببرود أكثر ومضت تتجول في أنحاء البيت غير عابئة 
بالحزن الذي يمزق أفئدتنا .. لم تعر أحمد انتباهاً وكأنه غير موجود على الاطلاق ..
همست لأبي وأنا أكاد أبكي :
ـ أبي إنها فضيحـة كيف تتزوج ولم يمض على وفاة أمي غير شهرين فقط ..
وريم إن ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

قاطعني بقسوة :
ـ اصمتي أنتِ لا تفهمين شيئاً ألا يكفي إنني قد تحملت الكثير أثناء مرض أمك ولم 
أتكلم أو أشكو .. اصمتي وإلا ضربتك ..
شهقت باكية وأنا ألوذ بسريري اهتف من أعماقي حبيبتي يا ماما أين أنتِ .. أين أنتِ؟
فوجئت بأحمد يندس بجواري وهو ينتحب بحرقة .. ضممته لصدري وأنا أواسيه 
بكلمات مشبعة بالدموع .. 
وبقيت أرقب بألم المظاهر الجديدة التي بدأت تتوالى على بيتنا الصغير الحزين ..
رأيت تلك المرأة وهي تحتل حجرة أمي بعد أن ألقت بباقي أثاثها في الشارع .. 
وحضر الأثاث الجديد وحجرة النوم الجديدة ثم أمتد التغيير إلى الصالة الكبيرة التي 
أثثتها المرحومة أمي ركناً ركناً ، فبدلت كل شيء وغيرت كل ماستطاعت تغييره 
، وأبي ينظر إليها فرحاً مبهوراً وكأنه يتفرج على تحفة جديدة لم يرى لها مثيلاً
من قبل .. وبدأت تمارس سيطرتها علي وعلى أخي بعد أن تمكنت من أبي ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

قالت لي ذات يوم :
ـ أنتِ أيتها الفتاة .. أنا لا يعجبني كسلك ودورانك في البيت هكذا بدون عمل ..
قلت باستسلام :
ـ وماذا تريدين مني أن أعمل ؟ فالمدرسة على الأبواب ..
قالت وكأنها تحادث نفسها :
ـ مدرسة .. آه .. نعم ..
ثم أردفت بحدة :
ـ ولكنني لن أتحملك هكذا حتى تفتح المدارس .. 
أجبتها بنفس الاستسلام ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

ـ وماذا تريدين مني أن أفعل .. الخادمة تقوم بكل عمل البيت ..
ردت علي بعنف :
ـ ولماذا تعتمدين على الخادمة .. أنكِ مازلت فتاة صغيرة وإذا اعتدتِ على الخادمة
منذ الآن ، فلن تنجحي في حياتك الزوجية مستقبلاً ..
ثم التفتت تحادث أبي :
ـ أليس كذلك يا عبدالله ؟
أجاب أبي يؤيدها :
ـ بلى .. أنتِ محقة في كلامك يا عواطف .. لقد أفسدتها أمها بالتدليل .. لن تنفع 
لبيت أو زواج إذا ظلت على حالتها هذه .. رمقت أبي بعتاب طويل أهذه هي النهاية 
يا أبي .. تهينني وتذلني أمام هذه الغريبة المسيطرة .. أنسيت كل شيء .. 
ألا يشفع لي أن أكون ابنتك قبل كل شيء ؟؟

----------


## حنين الأمل

وقررت حينها أمراً لن أرضخ لهذه الحقارة والأنانية .. سأتحداهما .. وسأضع حداً
لهذه الدخيلة وسأبين لها من أكـون ؟؟ 
سأنتصر لأمي الراحلة وبيتنا الذي كان يجمعنا ذات يوم .. لن أسمع لها بالسيطرة 
أكثر من ذلك ولو اشتعل البيت بالنيران .. وفي نفس الليلة طلبت مني أن أغسل
لها مجموعة من الثياب .. لم أبكِ وأنا أتلقى أوامرها فقد قررت بيني وبين نفسي أمراً 
حاولت صفية انتزاع الثياب مني لتغسلها وتتوسل بشفقة :
ـ حرام أن تغسيليها أنتِ يا منى .. حرام ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

صددتها بلطف وأنا أتوجه نحو الغسالة الكهربائية .. ألقيت الثياب بلا اهتمام وسكبت 
معها كمية لا بأس بها من مبيض الغسيل لتتحول ملابسها بعد لحظات إلى كومة 
باهتة من الملابس لا لون لها ولا قوام ..
احتملت صراخها .. احتملت تعنيفها .. احتملت صفعتها المدوية على وجهي ولم أرد
سوى بكلمة واحدة :
ـ أنا لم أغسل يوماً أي ثوب ولا أعرف كيف يتم ذلك .. 
شدتني بعنف نحو المطبخ وهي تهتف :
ـ ستتعلمين كل شيء وفوراً ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

ثم أمرت صفية أن تعلمني كيفية غسيل الملابس وخرجت وهي تهدر غضباً ..
جلست في المطبخ هادئة مرتاحة البال وكأنني لم أفعل شيئاً يذكر .. يكفيني إنني 
أشعلتها وأفسدت يومها .. لا يهمني شيء بعد ذلك .. 
لكن سعادتي لم تدم طويلاً فبعد أن جعلتني الخادمة الخصوصية لغسيل ملابسها .. 
تدرجت حتى جعلتني أقوم بجميع أعمالها الخاصة من غسيل ملابس إلى تنظيف 
حجرتها وترتيب شعرها وتدليك قدميها .. كنت أتألم داخلياً وإن لم يبدو ذلك واضحاً
في ملامحي .. فلم أكن أرغب في أن يشعر أحمد بآلامي فيزيد عذابه ويزيد مقته 
لهذه المرأة القاسية .. فكرت مراراً في مخرج يبعد عني ما أقاسيه من إذلال وهوان ..
بيد أن الأبواب موصدة ولكل منها قفل ضخم يحتاج فتحه إلى أطنان من التضحيات 
والدموع ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

حتى بدأت أيام الدراسة ولأول مرة أذهب لمدرستي الثانوية فرحة مستبشرة وكأنني 
أخرج من سجني المؤبد إلى حيث أهلي و أحبائي و أصحابي ..
بادرتني صديقتي "إيمان" بصرخة :
ـ منى .. غير معقول .. لقد تغيرتِ كثيراً وقل وزنكِ إلى النصف .. إنكِ تبدين كعود
من الحطب .. 
ابتسمت بحرارة وأنا أقول :
ـ تعرفين ظروفي يا إيمان وفاة أمي ثم شقيقتي .. وخنقتني العبرة فلم أكمل جملتي ..
ربتت إيمان على كتفي بحنان وهي تهمس :
ـ أنا آسفة .. لم أقصد أن أذكرك بشيء ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

مسحت دموعي بظهر كفي وأنا أنهض لأستقبل حصتي الأولى في المدرسة وقد 
أحسست بانقباض غريب يشمل كياني بأسره وكأن الدنيا قد أغلقت أبوابها في وجهي 
فجأة .. أستدعتني المعلمة أثناء فترة الفسحة في أحد الأيام وقالت بهدوء :
ـ منى أنتِ طالبة متفوقة وطوال فترة مكوثك بيننا وأنا أعدك من القليلات المتميزات 
ماذا حدث لكِ ؟ شرود دائم في الحصص وعدم انتباه وتركيز باللإضافة إلى انعزالك 
بنفسك والابتعاد عن زميلاتك .. لقد تدهورتِ تدهوراً ملحوظاً ليس على المحور 
الدراسي فقط بل تعداه إلى المستوى الاجتماعي .. مكانك بين زميلاتك .. لقد أدركت 
هذا الأمر منذ أول يوم لحظوركِ للمدرسة .. نقصان وزنك اللافت للنظر .. وجهك 
الشاحب .. شعركِ المتقصف وحتى حيويتك فقد ذهبت أدراج الرياح ..
لاتخافي شيئاً علي فقد أستطيع مساعدتك وانتشالك مما أنتِ فيه .. 
هل تعانين من مرض ما يا منى ؟

----------


## حنين الأمل

قلت بصوت أقرب إلى الهمس ودموعي تحرق جفني :
ـ كلا ..
جاءني صوتها ممتلئاً بالدهشة :
ـ هل يحاول أهلكِ إجبارك على الزواج ؟
قلت وأنا أبكي :
ـ أمي ماتت ..
لم أكمل جملتي .. أخذتني معلمتي بين ذراعيها وهي تبكي بحرارة وكأن أمها هي التي 
ماتت وليست أمي أنا .. وبعد أن هدأت حدة البكاء قليلاً .. قالت معلمتي وهي
لاتزال تمسح دموعها :
ـ إنني أشعر بما تعانين يا منى لأنني قد عانيته في يوم ما .. يا لكِ من بائسة صغيرة 
وماذا يفعل أبوكِ المسكين الآن .. بالتأكيد هو مريض ..
قلت ببطء :

----------


## حنين الأمل

ـ كلا .. فقد تزوج .. 
فغرت فاها دهشة وذهولاً وسألتني بإلحاح :
ـ أتقولين تزوج .. إن العطلة الصيفية بأسرها لم تكن إلا مايقارب الثلاثة أشهر ..
معنى هذا أن أباكِ تزوج بعد وفاة أمكِ بفترة قصيرة ..
نكست رأسها بأسى وهي تفكر ثم قالت بعد برهة :
ـ وزوجة أبيكِ الجديدة هل هي طيبة ؟
أجبتها بحزن :
ـ كلا للأسف ..
وحكيت لها عن عذابي مع زوجة أبي وعن وفاة شقيقتي الصغيرة إثر وفاة أمي 
وعن شقيقي أحمد وحزن تشفق الأضلاع عن حمله ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

والمعلمة تسمع وتتعجب وحتى ضاعت الحصة التالية للفسحة وأنا أتحدث وأبكي ..
وأخيراً طلبت مني أن أبلغها بكل مايجد من أموري ووعدتني بأن تساعدني بكل 
طريقة ممكنة وكأنها شقيقتي الكبرى .. 
أحسست بالأمان وقتها فمهما يكن قد حدث من أمور فهناك من يهمه أمري ويسأل 
عني ويساعدني في الملمات .. 
نفخت في نفسي كلمات معلمتي قوة عضمى أجهلها تكمن في نفسي فعزمت على 
النجاح والتفوق كما كنت دائماً عندما كانت أمي الحبيبة على وجه الوجود ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

واصلت الليل والنهار وأنا أتشوق لنيل شهادتي الثانوية بتفوق يؤهلني لدخول كلية 
الطب التي أتمناها .. حاولت الجمع بين عملي تحت خدمتها ودراستي .. أرهقني ذلك 
ولكنه وضعني على حافة سلم النجاح ونسيت قراري برفض الظلم وتحديه .. نسيت 
كل شيء عدا مستقبلي .. حتى أحسست بالتعب ذات يوم وانهار كل عضو من جسدي 
يطلب الراحة المحروم منها .. 
حدث ذلك اليوم في المدرسة كانت الفسحة المدرسية توشك على الانتهاء حين ألم
بي دوار مفاجئ ، فلم أستطع الثبات وسقطت على الأرض في انهيار تام .. حملتني 
زميلاتي إلى حجرة المشرفة الطلابية التي تعهدتني بالراحة والعناية حتى حضرت 
معلمتي الحبيبة التي أكاشفها بكل مايحدث لي .. أصرت على أن أذهب للبيت وأرتاح
لم يجد رفضي إلا اصراراً لديها على مغادرتي المدرسة .. وهمست لي قائلة :
ـ حتى تصدق زوجة أبيكِ عند خروجك من المدرسة إنكِ مريضة وبحاجة إلى الراحة
علها تعفيك من بعض الأعمال ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

خرجت من المدرسة وعدت للمنزل وما إن فتحت الباب بمفتاحي الخاص ودخلت 
حتى أحسست بأجواء غير طبيعية في البيت .. كان مجرد إحساس ، ولكنه تعاظم 
حين لم أجد الخادمة صفية في المطبخ كعادتها كل صباح .. بحثت عنها في أرجاء 
البيت ولم أجدها .. التزمت الهدوء كيلا أوقظ زوجة أبي التي اعتقدت أنها نائمة
في هذا الوقت من الصباح .. لكن دهشتي الشديدة سمعتها تتحدث إلى رجل ما في 
حجرتها .. أخفيت بسرعة وأنا أرقب حجرتها من بعيد .. فوجئت بها وهي تخرج 
من الحجرة وبرفقتها رجل غريب لم أره يوماً .. رأيتهما يتهامسان .. اختفيت وقلبي
يخفق بسرعة عجيبة وأوصالي ترتجف بعنف وتساؤلات حادة تخترق رأسي 
بنصلها السام .. ترى من يكون هذا الرجل ؟ هل هو شقيقها أو أحد أقاربها الرجال ؟
لكن لا .. مستحيل .. إن شقيقها لا يزورها خفية في الصباح وبعيداً عن أعين الجميع
حتى أبي .. وأين في حجرة نومها ؟

----------


## حنين الأمل

كلا .. واستبعدت هذا الخاطر تماماً من ذهني .. 
هل يكون عشيقها .. يا إلهي .. أتكون زوجة أبي من هذا النوع الخائن من الزوجات 
أمعقول هذا الذي يحدث أم أني في كابوس فظيع .. 
ومرت عدة دقائق وأنا في ذهول حتى دخلت زوجة أبي الحجرة التي أجلس بها .. 
فوجئت حين رأتني وكأنها ترى وحشاً مرعباً ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

تعبببببببببببببببببببببببببت وانا انقش خلااااااااااااااااااص
اذا رديتو بكمل واذا مارديتو بزعل وبخليها ناقصه 
ردوا عاد وقدروا مجهودي 
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
افاااااااااااااا ولاحد رد بس يالله الله يسامحكم انا بكملها بس لاني بديتها 
انا زعلت خلاص وذذي اخر روايه انا راح احطها
تحياتي
ريووووووووش

----------


## حنين الأمل

(( الجزء الخامس ))

فوجئت حين رأتني وكأنها ترى وحشاً مرعباً ..تراجعت صارخة بذعر ثم تمالكت نفسها
بعد برهة قائلة كأي سيدة شريفة :
ـ أهذه أنتِ أيتها التافهة الحقيرة ماالذي أتى بكِ إلى البيت في هذه الساعة ؟
كدت أصرخ بوجهها قائلة : لقد عدت لأرى حقارتك وتفاهتك ..
لكنني أمسكت بلساني وأنا أفكر .. يجب ألا أبدو خاضعة ذليلة لها بعد الآن فتستمرئ 
ذلك .. يجب أن أقف لها وجهاً لوجه وأفهمها بقوتي المفاجئة بأنني قد عرفت كل 
شيء وأستطيع أن أفعل أي شيء ..
لم أنكس رأسي كعادتي وأتهته بالكلام .. بل رفعت رأسـي عالياً وأنا أواجهها 
بنظراتي وقلت لها بهدوء ينبض بالتحدي :
ـ عدت لأنني مريضة وقد صرفتني المدرسة باكراً لأرتاح ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

كفأر وقع في مصيدة أخذت تنظر في كافة الأتجاهات وكأنها تبحث عن معين لها في 
هذه المحنة .. قالت بعد لحظات وهي تبتلع ريقها بصعوبة :
ـ منذ متى وأنتِ هنا ؟
علت ابتسامة سخرية شفتي رغم كل شيء .. كدت أقول لها ساخرة : منذ وداع 
الحبيب .. لكنني قلت وأنا انظر في عينيها بجسارة :
ـ منذ نصف ساعة تقريباً ولم أجد صفية في البيت ..
ثم ركزت على كلماتي وأنا أقول :
ـ وكنت أحسبك نائمة ..
اضطربت اضطراباً واضحاً وابتلعت ريقها مرتين وكأنها ستقول شيئاً ، ولكنها
صمتت في النهاية ثم قالت بارتباك ملحوظ :
ـ ارتاحي الآن وسأعود فيما بعد ..
وما أن غادرتني حتى هنأت نفسي على ذكائي .. كان هذا هو الطريق الوحيد أمامي 
لإخضاعها وكسر شوكتها .. لم يكن هناك بد من أن اقف أمامها بهذه القوة ..
لم أسمعها يوماً تطلب مني أن أرتاح ولكن بعد أن شكت في كشفي لحقيقتها 
عاملتني بكل اللين والود ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

غلبني النوم وأنا في دوامة من أفكاري لأفيق وصفية تضع أمامي صينية الطعام ..
قلت لها بهدوء :
ـ صفية .. أين كنت في الصباح .. لقد بحثت عنك في كل مكان .. 
قالت هامسة :
ـ ليس هذا الصباح فقط يا منى .. بل كل صباح .. مدام عواطف تبعث بي إلى
والدتها لأنظف لها البيت وأطهو لها الطعام ثم أعود سريعاً قبل أن تعودون جميعاً..
أطرقت برأسي مفكرة وقد أدركت الموضوع ككل .. إن هذه المرأة المخادعة ليست 
تلك العفيفة الشريفة كما يظنها أبي ونظنها نحن ، بل هي امرأة حرباء خائنة ..
تخدعنا جميعاً وأولنا أبي .. وتبادر في ذهني سؤال مر .. ولماذا لا أبلغ أبي بكل 
مارأيته وهو يتصرف التصرف المناسب ؟ لكن ترى هل سيصدقني ؟ وإذا افترضنا
أنه صدقني هل سيعاقبها في صمت أم سيواجهها فوراً وأتحمل أنا كل شيء ..
إذن هل أتغاضى وكأن شيئاً لم يكن .. لكن كيف .. كيف أستطيع الصمت وبركان هائل 
ينفجر داخل بيتنا وهذه المرأة تلقي بكرامتنا في الأوحال وتشوه سمعتنا .. انتهيت 
من تساؤلاتي الحادة إلى لاشيء ، فأبي يحب هذه المرأة حباً شديداً ولا يرفض لها 
طلباً ولو شاءت أن يركع أمام قدميها فكيف يقنع بروايتي بسهولة .. قررت أخيراً
أن أستشير معلمتي فاطمة في هذا الأمر ، فهي أكبر مني وستخبرني بالحل الصحيح .

مضى اليوم وزوجة أبي في وجوم شديد تتحاشى النظر إلى وجهي وتحاول إشغال 
نفسها بأي شيء سوى الجلوس .. سألها أبي على مرأى مني :
ـ مابكِ يا عواطف تبدين متعبة هذا اليوم .. هل أعرضكِ على طبيب ؟

----------


## حنين الأمل

اغتصبت ابتسامة وهي تقول :
ـ كلا .. لاشيء ..ثم نظرت إلي وقد تبدلت نظراتها على نحو مفزع مخيف وهي تتابع:
ـ إن منى هي المريضة فقد أتت اليوم من المدرسة متعبة بعض الشيء ..
لم يكلف أبي نفسة ويقترب مني ليسألني عن أحوالي ، وكأن هذا العمل جريمة يخشى
منها .. اكتفى بأن ألقى عليّ نظرة لا مبالية وهو يقول بفتور :
ـ إنه ارهاق من المذاكرة فقط لا غير ..
ومضى غير عابئ بشيء ..
حكيت لمعلمتي كل شيء حدث في منزلنا .. نظرت إليّ بتركيز شديد ثم صرخت قائلة :
ـ لقد أخطأتِ يا منى .. لم يكن عليك أن تواجهيها بهذه الطريقة السافرة .. أنتِ مخطئة
أجبتها ببراءة :
ـ على العكس يا أبلة فاطمة لقد أخضعتها بهذه الطريقة وبعدها لن تجرؤ على إذلالي
وتحطيمي ومعاملتي كالخادمة ..
قالت المعلمة وعلى وجهها إمارات الاستياء الشديد :
ـ كلا .. كلا .. يا منى أنتِ بتلك المواجهة أخفتيها حقـاً لكن ليس لدرجة أن تتنازل 
لكِ عن كل شي بسهولة فهي أقوى من هذا بكثير .. إني خائفة عليكِ يا حبيبتي ..
لكن اطمئني لن تستطيع إيذائك .. والأفضل أن تخبري أباكِ بكل شيء ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

قلت بلهفة :
ـ ولكن أخشى ألا يصدقني ..
قالت بحسم :
ـ بل سيصدقك وحتى لو لم يصدقك فهو سيشك في الأمر من جميع وجوهه أولاً ..
قالت بإشفاق :
ـ حسناً يا منى .. ولكن لا تتأخري كثيراً في إبلاغة ..
كانت معلمتي على حق ، وكنت قد تأخرت فعلاً في إبلاغ أبي .. رغم أن التأخير لم 
يدم سوى أربع وعشرين ساعة فقط لكن هذه الحرباء كانت تفكر بسرعة أكثر مني 
لتقضي عليّ وكانت الضربة في الصميم .. وتلقيت أكبر صدمة في حياتي وأقوى صفعة

فقد عدت ذلك اليوم من المدرسة لأجد أبي أمامي منتفخ الاوداج .. متغير الوجه وقد 
انقلبت سحنته انقلاباً عظيماً .. نظرت إليه بخوف وقد سقط قلبي بين أقدامي فقد 
قدرت انه ربما يكون قد اكتشف خيانة زوجته له .. لكن الصفعـة القوية على وجهي 
أيقظتني من كل أحلامي .. وفوجئت بأبي يهدر بغضب :
ـ تكلمي أيتها السافلة .. من هذا الشاب الذي تستقبلينه في البيت في غيابنا ؟
فغرت فاهي دهشة وذهولاً .. أنا .. أنا .. لكنني لم أستطع النطق .. لم أستطع حتى
الصراخ .. تابع أبي صراخه :
ـ أيتها المجرمة القذرة .. مثل أمك .. لو لم أربيها لسلكت سلوكك المشين .. إنكِ
تستحقين القتل لندفن العار ..
وانهال يضربني بكل ما أوتي من قوة .. ومن بين دموعـي رأيتها تلك الأفعى زوجة
أبي تحاول أن تنقذني من بين يديه وهـي تقول :
ـ طيش شباب يا عبدالله .. لإنها مازالت فتاة مراهقة والعيب ليس عليها بل عليك
أنت ..
هتف علياً :
ـ وماذا أفعل ؟ أسجنها في البيت .. أفصلها من المدرسة .. كل بنات العائلات 
المحترمة يدرسن ولا يقترفن هذه الآثام .. إنها مجرمة .. مجرمة وتستحق القتل
مثل أمها ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

وانساب دموعي بغزارة لتغرق وجهي وتبلل ثيابي .. وما ذنب المرحومة أمي في 
هذه المؤامرة الدنيئة التي مثلتها هذه المرأة .. ما ذنب أمي المتوفاة لتنال كل هذا
السيل من الشتائم والتجريح ..
لم أستطع الدفاع عن نفسي وهذا الاتهام البشع يلتصق بـي كثمرة محرمة .. لم
أستطع الكلام وأبي يهجم عليّ هذا الهجوم الصارخ الجارح .. لم أستطع أن أعبر 
عن جراحي ولو بصرخة ألم تذيب قلب هذا الأب المقدود من حجر ..
وأخيراً تركني أبي بعد أن أحال جسدي إلى خرقة بالية لا تستطيع التحرك إلا بصعوبة 
ساعدتني صفية على الأنتقال إلى سريري وأبي يغلي كمرجل من الغضب وهو يهتف 
بين الفينة والأخرى :
ـ سأؤدبها .. سأربيها ..
وتلك الفاجرة ترد عليه بكلام لم أستطع أن أتبينه لشدة تعبي ووهني ..
حطمتني الفاجعة وضيعت مابيني وبين أبي إلى الأبد .. لقد قطعت عليّ هذه الأفعى 
الطريق ، فلن يكون بيني وبين أبي حديث بعد اليوم .. وأي حديث وقد تقطعت الأواصر
ووهنت العلاقات .. حتى أحمد كرهه أبي لكرهي وأصبح ينأى أن يحدثه أو حتى يسأله
عن أحواله ..
لقد حولت تلك الأفعى كل شيء لمصلحتها وأرادت أن تحطمني قبل أحطمها ومازلت
حتى اليوم أذكر ابتسامتها الساخرة وهي تطل عليّ وتسألني إن كنت أريد شيئاً وكنت
أدير وجهي جهة الحائط وأبكي بحرارة ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

لماذا تنهال كل هذه المآسي على رأسي بغزارة حتى نسيت طعم السعادة .. وقد خلت 
حياتي منها .. ومن كنت أنتظر منه الأمان تخلى عني بقسوة ولم يسمع دفاعي عن 
نفسي أو حتى يسمح لي بكلمة حق أو اعتراف بذنب .. حتى معلمتي الحبيبة فاطمة 
حينما فوجئت بانقطاعي عن المدرسة حاولت أن تحادثني أو تزورني .. لكن أبي رفض
رفضاً قاطعاً أن أكلم أو أستقبل أحداً حتى يبت هو في أمري ..
وبت في أمري للأسف الشديد .. فقد فوجئت بعد أسبوع من الواقعة وحين استرددت 
بعض قواي ، بأبي يلقي عليّ ثوباً طالباً مني أن أرتديه .. وبعد لحظات دخل علي
الحجرة شيخ طاعن في السن .. فوجئت .. التصقت بالجدار من هول الصدمة ..
هل هذا أنس أم جن .. هل هو شيخ حقيقي من لحم ودم أم هو .. ماذا ؟
أيكون أبي قد جن حتى يسمح لرجل كان من كان باقتحام حجرتي .. هتفت بصوت 
مبحوح من كثرة البكاء والصراخ :
ـ من أنت .. اخرج هيا بسرعة ..
جاءني صوت أبي داخلاً إلى الحجرة وهو يبتسم لأول مرة منذ أسبوع :
ـ هذا زوجك يا منى .. العم صالح .. هيا حضري نفسك لتذهبي معه .. بسرعة ..
وخرج أبي معه هذا الشيخ الطاعن في السـن ، لأتهاوى تحت أحد الجدران باكية 
بعنف .. سامحك الله يا أبي .. ماذا فعلت لتدفنني وأنا في عز الشباب .. ومع من 
مع شيخ يكبر أبي بعشرين سنة على الأقل .. إن الموت أحب إلي من هذا ..
لم ينفعني بكائي وهذه المرأة تدخل عليّ تسحبني من يدي لترتب شعري وتزيين 
وجهي وهي تأمر صفية بتجميع كل ملابسي .. وأنا أبكي وأحمد يبكي وهو متعلق 
بي يصيح :
ـ منى .. لا تتركيني .. منى أرجوكِ لا تتركيني ..
صرخت به زوجة أبي :
ـ أسكت أيها الولد الشقي .. أختك ستتزوج وستذهب مع زوجها .. هيا ويكفي هذا 
التدلل .. 
تركتها ترتب شعري .. جفت دموعي فجأة وداخلي يغلي كالبركان وقلت لأحمد بصوت
هادئ وكأنه ليس صوتي :
ـ أطمأن يا أحمد .. سأعود ..
والتقت نظراتنا في المرآة .. نظراتي المهددة والمتوعدة بنظراتها المطمئنة وإن كانت
تحمل بعض الخوف .. وما أن ضمنا البيت الكبير الموحش أنا وزوجي حتى صرخت
به قائلة :
ـ ابتعد .. ابتعد عني .. إذا اقتربت فسأصرخ عالياً حتى يجتمع الناس عليك ..
قال بحنان افتقدته منذ زمن طويل :
ـ أطمئني يا منى .. أنتِ في بيتك ولا تخافي مني .. سأترككِ بمفردك حتى تهدئي ..
جلست أحدق ذاهلة في كل ماحولي .. كان كل شيء يدل على الثراء الفاحش 
الاسطوري .. فلم يسبق لي أن رأيت مثل هذه الجدران اللامعة والثريات الكبيرة 
العملاقة وهذه التحف والرياش .. لم يسبق لي أن رأيت أي شيء من هذا في حياتي
سوى في الأفلام التلفزيونية .. وأدركت أن أبي قد باعني لهذا الرجل .. باعني 
ليضرب عصفورين بحجر واحد .. يتخلص من عاري كما يعتقد ويكسب الأموال الطائلة 
أخذت أفكر بسرعة وذكائي يرسم لي طريق .. لن أستفيد شيئاً من عراكي مع هذا
العجوز الذي اشتراني .. لن أستفيد شيئاً من جفائي وعنادي وبكائي بل على العكس 
من ذلك ربما أخسر من حيث أعتقد أنني أكسب فربما طلقني وأعادني إلى بيت والدي
إلى تلك الأفعى البغيضة التي لاتتورع على فعل أي شيء لتبعدني عن طريقها .. هذه
المرة كان الإبعاد بالفضيحة والزواج من هذا العجوز فما يدريني مايتفتق عنه ذهنها 
في المرة القادمة .. ربما قتلتني أو زجت بي في السجن أو أعظم من ذلك فهي 
لاتخاف الله ومن لايخاف الله يجب أن نخاف منه .. هكذا علمتني أمي .. وعلى هذه 
الحكمة عشت حياتي وعندما تخليت عنها برهة حدث لي ماحدث ..
لا أنكر أن الطلاق من هذا العجوز هو هدفي ، لكن ليس الآن وفي بيتنا يحدث مايحدث
يجب أن أروض نفسي على الصبر والتحمل حتى أجد لي مخرجاً .. كما أنني قد عرفت 
هذا الرجل العجوز وأدركت للوهلة الأولى حنانه الواضح .. ربما كان هذا الحنان لهدف
تهدئتي .. لكنني سأستغل كل شيء لصالحي ، فإنني وبهذه الظروف لن أجد من يشفق 
عليّ غيره فبيده مصيري ومصير حياتي المقبلة .. سأحاول أن اكسبه لصفي 
بقدر ما أستطيع ...

----------


## حنين الأمل

انتظروا الجزء اللي بعدواااااااااااا
اطيب امنياتي
ريوووش

----------


## زهرة القلوب

_مشكوره خيتو على الروايه الحزينه_ 
_االله يعطيش الف عافيه_ 
_ننتظر التكمله_ 
_تحياتي_

----------


## P!nk Cream

الرواية رووعة 

قريتها من زماان لكن في كتاب 

هي أعتقد حق الكاتبة .. قماشة العليان .. صح ؟

المهم تسلمي على القصة الحلووة
وأنصح الأعضاء بقرائتها

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكووووووووووووورين حبايبي على المرور
واسفه على التطويله والتاخير بس ماكنت موجوده
انشالله اكملها لكم عن قريب
تحياتي
ريوش

----------


## حنين الأمل

(( الجزء السادس ))

بدلت ثيابي وأخذت أتجول في الفيلا الكبيرة .. كان الدور الثاني يتكون من خمس حجرات للنوم عدا حجرة نومي الكبيرة ..
وفي الدور الأول سبع حجرات منها حجرة واحدة مغلقة لم أستطع فتحها .. وفي تجوالي بالبيت لفتت نظري خادمة سوداء 
ترقبني بعينيها اللامعتين .. وحين رأتني أنظر إليها افتر ثغرها عن ابتسامة أظهرت أسنانها البيضاء .. كانت ترتدي ملابس
رثة لا تتناسب وفخامة هذا البيت ..

سألتها عما إذا كانت تعرف العربية فأومأت بالإيجاب .. كدت اسألها عن الرجل العجوز أين هو ولكن اكتشفت ياللسخرية 
أنني لا أعرف حتى اسمه الأول .. قلت لها بهدوء :
ـ أين السيد .. هل خرج ؟ 

قالت ببساطة :
ـ لا أدري ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

كدت ألقي عليها أسئلة أخرى عن هذا الرجل وهل له زوجة وأولاد ، لكنني أيقنت بأنها لن ترد على أي من أسئلتي ..
جلست في الصالة الكبرى التي تعلوها ثريا ضخمة تتلألأ فيها عشرات الأضواء حتى حضر زوجي الشيخ الذي تطلق عليه 
الخادمة اسم " عمي صالح " ..
لأول مرة منذ غادرت معه منزل أبي أراه بوضوح ..

قصير القامة محني الظهر تملأ وجهه لحية كبيرة بيضاء يناهز السبعين من العمر .. تبدو عليه سيماء رجل الأعمال بادرني 
قائلاً وضحكة كبيرة تملأ وجهه :

ـ هل أعجبكِ بيتك الجديد يامنى ؟
حاولت جاهدة أن أتماسك وأنا أجيب :
ـ نعم ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

ضحك مرة أخرى لتبدو لي أسنانه الصناعية واضحة جلية وهو يقول :
ـ استعدي سنسافر غداً إلى أثينا .. منها رحلة عمل ومنها شهر عسل ..
ـ وأهلي .. ألن أراهم ؟
وقد طاف بخيالي شقيقي أحمد وهو يتلقى العذاب أضعافاً مضاعفة من هذه الحرباء الأفعى .. دمعت عيناي وصوته يأتيني 
من بعيد : 
ـ وماذا تريدين من أهلك ؟ أنتِ يا منى قد تزوجتِ وأنتهى الأمر .. أنسي أهلك حالياً ..
ونسيت أهلي وغادرت مع زوجي إلى أثينا ..
وفي فندق الشيراتون حدثت أول نكته .. أو ملهاة تضحك وتبكي في رحلتي مع الرجل العجوز إذ قال موظف الفندق العربي
اللبناني الأصل لزوجي ببساطة :
ـ فلتسترح ابنتك على مقعد لحين انتهاء الإجراءات ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

ابتسمت أنا وتغير وجه زوجي تغيراً ملحوظاً لدرجة أنه تجاهل الموظف ونصيحته وأمر بأن ترفع الحقائب على الفور ..
وعشت المأساة من جديد ، حيث ما أن ضمنا الجناح الفاخر حتى انفجر زوجي في وجهي صارخاً ومعاتباً :
ـ كيف تبتسمين للرجال بهذه الطريقة .. هذا يدل على الفجور وعلى قلة الأدب .. لقد دهشت حين عرض علي والدك 
أن يزوجني إياك والآن عرفت السر لقد تخلص منك بهذا الزواج .. تخلص من حماقتك وانعدام حيائك .. انك لا تستحقين 
الحياة الكريمة .. أنتِ تستحقين الحياة في قفص .. وهلم جراً من هذه الكلمات التي نزلت على رأسي كالصواعق 
الحارقة فبكيت .. وأنا أتصور عذابي القادم مع هذا الرجل العجوز الغيور فرغم أنني قد تحملت كل شيء ورضيت 
بمستقبلي المظلم معه وتحملت نظرات الدونية ولمساته المقززة وأنفاسه ورائحة الموت التي تنبعث من بين أعطافه 
وبرودته القاتله .. كل شيء تحملته بروح عالية وأخيراً يتعالى هو على كل ذلك ويصفني بأبشع الألقاب من أجل شيء 
تافه .. ابتسامة لا إرادية صدرت مني على نكتة اعيشها بعمري وشبابي ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

حاولت الصمت أكثر من المعتاد والاتزان أكبر بكثير من عمري وإلغاء المسافات واجتياز الحواجز مهما يكن من أمر ..
فلست أرغب في العودة إلى أبي وزوجته الأفعى .. وزوجي بمساوئه أفضل كثيراً من ذلك البيت المتداعي الذي أفسدته 
زوجـة أبي بأغلالها وسيطرتها على البيت ومن فيه .. 
مرت أيام السفر بسرعة غريبة وأنا لا أغادر الفندق الإ لماماً .. ولمرتين على وجه التحديد .. أحدها إلى السوق لشراء
بعض الحاجيات وأنا أنكس رأسي إلى الأسفل ولا أرى من الناس أو الطبيعة سوى مواضع أقدامي .. وفي المرة الثانية 
وحينما ذهبت برفقته إلى المطعم التركي .. أغلبية من يعملون به من الرجال المتقدمين في السن ولا أدري كيف تم إختيارهم 
على هذه الدرجة من كبر السن والدمامة التي لاتخطئها العين ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

وعدنا إلى أرض الوطن وفي داخلي قلق عظيم لم تستطع وداعتي اجتيازه .. فكيف لي أن اطمئن على حياتي القادمة من 
هذا الرجل .. كيف احاوره .. كيف أعايشه .. كيف أوجد خيطاً ما يقودني إلى عقليته .. نعم هي فترة مؤقتة .. لكنها 
ضرورية ومهمة فخلالها يجب أن أقنعه بمتابعة دراستي وبتأمين مستقبلي ولو بمبلغ يسير .. لكن كيف وهو بهذه العقلية
وبيني وبينه أميال يستحيل تجاوزها .. هو لايراني سوى دمية جميلة ضمن أملاكه ولا شيء أكثر .. فهل يحق للدمية
متابعة تعليمها وإهدائها مبلغاً ما يضمن مستقبلها .. 
شغلتني أسئلتي حتى طفر الدمع من عيني .. سألني بحنان كدت أنساه :
ـ منى .. ماالذي يبكيكِ ؟

----------


## حنين الأمل

وعند هذه العبارة فقط انهارت أحزاني دموعـاً .. وبكيت بحرقة شديدة اهتززت معها من أعماقي .. ربت على كتفي بحنان 
وهو ينادي بأسمي .. أحسست به .. أدركت بأن بكاء المرأة إحدى نقاط الضعف لديه وانه يسلم أمامه بكل شيء ، قررت
أن الوقت قد حان لألقي أول أسلحتي .. هتفت بين دموعي :
ـ إني اشعر بضياع مستقبلي .. ولم أزد على ذلك بحرف .. أحسست به يتقوقع على نفسه كقنفذ وهو يشعر بالإهانة وربما 
استصغار الشأن ..
أجاب بخشونة :
ـ وأنتِ معي لن يضيع مستقبلك .. غداً أكتب باسمك إحدى عماراتي ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

زغردت روحي فرحاً ورقصت مشاعري طرباً .. لكنني لـم استسلم ، فليس هذا هو هدفي الأوحد .. فازدادت حدة بكائي 
وأنا أقول بحرارة :
ـ أنا لا أنسى فضلك أبداً .. وأشكرك كثيراً لكن المستقبل ليس فقط بالأموال إن دراستي أيضاً مستقبل ..
نكس رأسه بأسى وكأنه يفكر .. ثم قال أخيراً :
ـ حسناً .. سأفكر بالأمر ..
من كلماته شممت رائحة الموافقة وإن كانت تحتاج لتأكيد لا رجعة فيه ..
همست برقة :
ـ لا .. لا .. الأمر لا يحتاج لتفكير .. أرجوك ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

واحترت في تسميته فأنا لم يسبق لي مناداته من قبل .. لا أدري هل أقول له العم صالح .. أم بصالح فقط .. أم ماذا ..
أخيراً حسمت الأمر وقررت بألا أناديه إطلاقاً .. فأكملت جملتي ودموعي لاتزال عالقة بأهدابي :
ـ أرجوك أنا أحب مدرستي ومعلماتي ، ثم إن وقت فراغي كبيـر وسأقضيه بالدراسة والتحصيل ..
صمت وتعلقت عيناي بشفتيه أنتظر كلمة تتغير فيها مسيرة حياتي ..
قال بعد أن ابتسم ابتسامة واسعة :
ـ حسناً يامنى .. كلمة رجل .. منذ الغد اذهبي إلى مدرستك والعمارة سأتبها باسمك خلال ايام ..
كدت أقفز وأتعلق بعنقه من شدة الفرحة ، ولكنني تماسكت وابتسمت باتزان وأنا أشكره ..
ومن غدي انطلقت إلى مدرستي وأنا أشعر بعدالة السماء تحرس خطواتي ..استقبلتني صديقاتي بفرحة صاخبة ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

صرخت إيمان :
ـ منى أين أنتِ ؟ ثلاثة أسابيع تختفين .. أين كنتِ .. وماذا فعلتِ ؟
قالت نورة :
ـ سمعنا بأنكِ قد تزوجتِ وهاجرتِ ..
ثم همست لي سارة :
ـ يقولون بأن والدك قد ضبطكِ مع أحد الشباب في البيت وسجن الشاب .
قالت أخرى :
ـ سمعت أن ..
وقاطعهن صوت حاد عرفت فيه صوت معلمتي الحبيبة فاطمة .. ألقيت نفسي بين أحضانها باكية .. أنتزعتني برفق

----------


## حنين الأمل

وهي تقول :
ـ أذهبي الآن إلى المديرة ، فهي تريدك بسرعة وبعد ذلك عودي إليّ ..
تشبثت بيدها وكأني لا أود مفارقتها ، لكنها سحبت يدها ودفعتني بلطف نحو حجرة المديرة ..
استقبلتني المديرة بتحفظ وهي تسألني :
ـ لقد مضى على غيابك يا منى ثلاثة أسابيع كاملة .. كيف نبرر غيابك أثنائها .. ألا تدرين أن الغياب بدون عذر يستوجب 

الفصل النهائي ..
أطبقت بأسناني على شفتي السفلى دون أن أجيب ..
قالت بهدوء :
ـ لقد كثرت الإشاعات وتنوعت .. وحاولنا مراراً الاتصال ببيتكم لمعرفة ماحدث لكِ .. لكن جوبهنا باستقبال مهين ، وعندما
حاولت المعلمة زيارتكِ في المنزل طردتها زوجة أبيكِ وهاجمتها بكلام سيئ لا يقال ولا يحكى ..
امتلأت عيناي بالدموع قهراً وألماً .. سألتني المديرة وقد علت نبرة صوتها قليلاً :
ـ هل حقاً تزوجتِ يا منى ؟

----------


## حنين الأمل

هززت رأسي بالوافقة دون جواب وتساقطت دموعي على وجنتي ..
نهضت المديرة من مقعدها وجلست بجواري وهي تهمس قائلة :
ـ كلنا نحبك يا منى لأنكِ طالبة متفوقة ومجتهدة دائماً لذلك سنحاول مساعدتكِ قدر استطاعتنا .. هل تستطيعين إيجاد
تقرير طبي يوضح بأنكِ مريضة لمدة أسبوعين أو حتى أسبوع واحد ونحن نتصرف بالباقي ..
أجبتها وأنا أمسح دموعي :
ـ شكراً يا أبلة منيرة .. أشكركِ كثيراً على مساعدتي وسأحاول إيجاد ماطلبته ..
هنا نهضت المديرة قائلة :
ـ حسناً .. أذهبي الآن إلى فصلك ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

وفي نهاية الفسحة اصطحبتني معلمتي فاطمة إلى حجرتها ، وهي تحكي لي معاناتها مع أهلي عندما حاولت السؤال عني 
وكيف هاجمتها زوجة أبي بسفالة وانحطاط .. سألتني عما جد من أخباري .. حكيت لها بدموع ساخنة قصة زواجي من
الرجل العجوز وحياتي معه الجافة بلا طعم ولا روح وكيف كان أحن عليّ من أبي حين وافق على إكمال تعليمي ..
قالت معلمتي بعد تفكير عميق :
ـ لقد تزوجتِ الآن يا منى وانتهى الأمر .. واحمدي الله على هذه النهاية رغم شذوذها ، فقد كان من الممكن أن تلقي من 
هذه المرأة ماهو أشد وأنكى .. وطني نفسك على الأحتمال وتقبلي هذه الحقيقة .. أما زوجة أبيكِ فسيعاقبها الله أشد العقاب 
ولن تهنأ بالتخلص منكِ .. فالله يمهل ولا يهمل ..
تنهدت بعمق وأنا أجتر آهاتي الممزقة من أعماق صدري ..
غادرت مدرستي ذات يوم وفي داخلي حنين لأخي أحمد ولبيتنا الصغير وخادمتنا الوفية المخلصة ، فقد مر أكثر من شهر 
على زواجي ولم أطلب من زوجي زيارة أهلي ولم يتكلم بدوره في هذا الأمر ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

في إحدى الليالي ، وبينما كنت مستغرقة في مراجعة دروسي وقد أطمئن قلبي بعد أن أنتظمت بالدراسة وتجاهلت المديرة 
غيابي الطويل بالاتفاق معي ومع معلمتي فاطمة .. سمعت أنين صادر من مكان قريب من مكاني .. تلفت حولي ذاهلة ، 
فقد نام زوجي منذ زمن طويل وأوت الخادمة إلى فراشها قريباً منذ منتصف الليل .. فما هذا الصوت الغريب ومن أين يأتي ؟
وبعد برهة تلاشى الصوت وكأن لم يكن .. هززت كتفي بلا مبالاة ، فربما كان صادراً من بيت قريب من بيتنا أو ربما يكون 
من مذياع سيارة مرت قرب بيتي أو ربما أكون واهمة ..
تناسيت الأمر واستغرقتني شؤون الحياة من حياة مدرسية 
حافلة ، وحياة زوجية باردة مملة لا يتغير فيها شيء رغم أملاكي
التي زادت مع مرور الأيام ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

ومع الأيام عرفت أن لزوجي الشيخ زوجة أخرى طاعنة في السن هي أم أولاده وتسكن في قصر كبير في أرقى منطقة في 
المدينة وتعيش هي وأولادها عيشة باذخة أقرب إلى معيشة الأميرات ..
وبعد عدة أيام تناهي إلى سمعي الصوت الحاد مرة أخرى ليخفت بعد ثوان .. وتكرر الأمر مراراً .. وفي إحدى المرات كان 
البيت غارقاً في السكون لدرجة هائلة ، فقد كان الوقت شتاء والمكيفات مغلقة حينذاك فاخترق الصوت أذني ليزلزل أعماقي ..
اتجهت نظراتي تلقائياً نحو الحجرة المغلقة .. اقتربت منها بهدوء .. إنها المكان الوحيد الذي لم تطأه أقدامي أبداً في هذا 
البيت .. أيضاً لم أراه يفتح ولا مرة واحدة أثناء وجودي ..
اقتربت غير خائفة ولا وجلة .. وضعت أذني على الباب وأرهفت السمع ولدهشتي الشديدة سمعت همهمة خافتة لا تخطئها أذن..

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انتظر ردودكم قبل مانزل الجزء السابع
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## زهرة القلوب

الله يعطيش العافيه خيتو 
ننتظر التكمله
لاطولين علينا 

تحياتي

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انشالله خيتو
ولايصير خاطرك الاطيب
تحياتي
ريوووووش

----------


## حنين الأمل

((الجزء الثامن))

كان شاباً وسيماً طويلاً رشيقاً ، لكن يبدو عليه المرض والإنهاك .. أرعبني مرآه بلحيته النامية ونظراته المصعوقة .. 
استدرت لأخرج .. جاءني صوته مفعماً بالأمل والرجاء :
ـ أرجوكِ .. انتظري قليلاً ..
ولم ينهض من سريره وأصابعه لا تزال تمسك بمفتاح الإضاءة وكأنه تجمد عند هذه اللحظة .. فكرت بسرعة .. ها أنا قد 
عرفت كل شيء .. هناك شاب مايقبع في الحجرة .. شاب في نحو السادسة أو السابعة والعشرين من عمره .. يبدو مريضاً 
أو شيء من هذا القبيل في حجرة رائعة ، ملحقة بحمام تحتوي على كافة الكماليات ولا ينقصها شيء .. لكن لماذا ؟ لماذا 
هو محبوس هنا ، ومن هو ، وإلى متى ؟ هل أبقى لمعرفة إجابة شافية عن أسئلتي تلك أم أغادر وأنسى كل شيء ؟.. 
وفي لحظة خاطفة كالبرق تذكرت زوجي الشيخ وردة فعله عندما يعلم بفعلتي الشنعاء .. أنه لن يعدم وسيلة يعاقبني بها وقد
يطلقني بكل سهولة .. وقد أعود إلى تلك المرأة الحرباء زوجة أبي لتشن علي حرباً شعواء .. كلا .. وقررت أن أخرج .. 
ألقيت عليه نظرة سريعة وتجمدت لحظات فقد هالتني الدموع الغزيرة التي انهالت من عينيه السوداوين .. 
قلت بهدوء:
ـ ماذا يبكيك أيها الشاب ؟

----------


## حنين الأمل

قال وهو يمسح دموعه بظهر كفيه:
ـ فقد حكم علي القدر بإعدام .. وحكم علي خالي بالسجن المؤبد حتى الموت .. وهاأناذا أقبع في زنزانتي حديثة أنتظر الموت
في كل يوم بل كل لحظة .. 
وفي لحظات من الحلكة والظلام الدامس والرعب والعذاب أراكِ أمامي .. ثم تختفين فجأة كما دخلتِ فجأة .. ألا تردينني أن 
أبكي أو حتى أحاول الانتحار .. إن اليأس بعد الأمل لهو مر مرارة العلقم .. 
أذهلني منطقه ولهجته المثقفة عن كلِ شيء حولي .. أي جنون يستسلم له هذا الشاب في هذه الحجرة المغلقة .. 
خرج صوتي بصعوبة وأنا أسأله: 
ـ لماذا أنت هنا؟ 
لاحت ابتسامةٍ حزينة على شفتيه قبل أن يقول : 
ـ عيديني أولاً بأن تزوريني كلما أمكنكِ ذلك بغض النظر عن ظروف قصتي .. 
همست دون وعي : 
ـ أعدك بذلك .. 
ألقى برأسه إلى الوراء وهو يقول بصوت يقطر أسى ومرارة : 
ـ باختصار آنا وحيد أمي بين ست بنات .. طلباتي كلها مجابة .. دلال وأموال وعواطف بلا حدود .. أكملتُ مرحلتي 
الجامعية بِتفوق .. نعم لاتندهشي رغم كل شيء كنت أحب العلم ومتفوقاً فيه .. ثم أراد والدي أن يكافئني .. وكانت بداية 
النهاية، فقد أهداني رحلة طويلة إلى عدد من العواصم العربية والأوروبية .. تعرفتُ أثناءها على عدد كبير من الفتيات، ثم 
عدت إلى أرض الوطن .. وفي البداية لم أكن أشعر في شيء معين .. حتى كانت المصيبة عندما أردت التبرع لشقيقتي بدمي
فقد أصابها نزيف شديد أثناء الولادة احتاجت معه إلى نقل دم .. تقدمت للتبرع وفي اليوم التالي طلبني الطبيب على وجه 
السرعة .. لم يدر بخلدي أي شيء .. ولم أتوقع أي شيء .. المفاجأة رواها لي الطبيب بهدوء .. قال أنني مصاب بالإيدز !!

----------


## حنين الأمل

وتوقف الشاب عن الحديث ليرى وقع كلماته على وجهي .. 
وبالفعل كنتُ مذهولة لكن ليس لدرجة الاشمئزاز والإحتقار كما اعتقد هذا الشاب .. كان إشفاقي أكبر وحزني عليه أكثر .. 
تابع بعد سعال تقطع :
ـ كان وقع الأمر على الجميع مذهلاً .. أمي بكت وانتحبت وشقت ملابسها .. اخوتي أخذن ينظرن لي بارتياب والحسرة 
تنطق من وجوههن الحزينة .. أبي مرض مرضاً شديداً وأمضى أياماً بلياليها يهذي أنه هو السبب فيما حدث لي وانتابته
حمى شديدة أبت أن تغادره إلا ميتاً .. وبقيت وحدي في مواجهة العاصفة .. صدقيني .. ماحدث لعائلتي قد سلب مني 
شعوري وإحساسي بمرضي .. فلم أشعر أنني مريض بهذا المرض قدر فزعي مما آلت إليه حال أسرتي .. 
حتى شقيقتي التي كدت أتبرع لها بدمي طلقها زوجها حينما علم بأمري وخاصمتني هي ولم تسمح لي حتى بالنظر إلى طفلتها
الوليدة .. 
وبعد ان انفض العزاء من حولنا وخلا الدار إلا مني وأمي واخوتي اتفقنا على كتم الأمر وعدم البوح به لأي كان .. يكفينا 
رد الفعل الذي حدث من زوج أختي فماذا سيحدث من الناس الآخرين حتى لو كان أقرب قريب .. 
وبعد حوالي شهر من وفاة أبي شعرت بزكام بسيط تدهورت أحوالي بعده .. خافت أمي علي فاضطرت إلى استشارة 
خالي دون علمي .. غضب خالي وقال بأن ذهابي إلى المستشفى معناه الفضيحة للعائلة بأسرها وان طلاق أختي ليس هو
بداية الانهيار بل لو علم الناس فلن تتزوج أي من أخواتي الباقيات وسينهار مستقبلنا جميعاً ..
انفرد بي خالي وتكلم طويلاً ، وفهمت من كلامه أن من الأشرف لي أن أبتعد عن عائلتي وأموت بسلام في مكان آخر لا يعلم

----------


## حنين الأمل

فيه بأمري أحد ولا أعذب فيه أحد ، ولا أجني فيه على أحباء لي لاذنب لهم في شيء على الأطلاق ..
وفهمت أنني يجب أن أسافر وأبتعد فلا أمل في علاج أو حياة شريفة بعد ذلك .. ودعت أمي وأخوتي والدموع تفر من عيوننا
جميعاً .. حتى شقيقتي التي طلقها زوجها بسببي صفحت عني وبللت وجهي دموعاً وتقبيلاً .. فوجئت بخالي يقودني إلى 
هنا بدلاً من المطار .. تساءلت لكنه أخرسني بقوله :
ـ لاحق لك أن تحتج على شيء فلا مكان لك سوى هنا .. ولا حاجة لنا بالمزيد من العار والفضائح فالزم مكانك حتى يقدر 
الله لنا بعد ذلك أمراً .. وقبعت في زنزانتي الأنيقة أواصل الليل بالنهار أنتظر أملاً لا يجئ وقدراً لا مفر من انتظاره لا أرى
فيها سوى وجه خالي الذي امتلأ قرفاً واشمئزازاً وهو ينظر لي .. لقد كان في الماضي يجلني ويحترمني ويتمنى أن أوافق
على الزواج بابنته .. لكنني أنا .. أنا من ضيعت نفسي بنفسي .. أنا السبب ..
وانكفأ على وجهه يبكي .. 
امتلأت عيناي دموعاً وقبل أن أتكلم نظرت إلى الساعة ، ففلتت مني شهقة فزع على الرغم مني .. لقد كانت الساعة تقترب
من الثالثة فجراً دون أن أشعر بالوقت .. 
التفت لي بسرعة والدموع لاتزال تغرق وجهه .. قلت بصوت أجش وكأنه ليس صوتي :
ـ آسفة سأذهب فإن الوقت متأخر ..
قال بصوت متهدج :
ـ أتعدينني بان تزوريني من وقت لآخر ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عذرا خيتو كنت ناويه احط الجزء باكمله بس انشغلت اشوي انشالله بكره اكمله
دمت بود
تحياتي
ريووش

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكوره خيتو 
الله يعطيش العافيه 
وما قصرتين 
تحياتي

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلين خيتو بكمله اللليه وعذرا على التاخير
تحياتي
ريووش

----------


## حنين الأمل

لم اجب .. فأردف بحرارة :
ـ لاتخافي فلست وحشاً مفترساً ولا مسخ إنسان .. إنما فقط أريد الترويح عن نفسي ، فأنا أعلم بأنني مريض وسأموت 
خلال أشهر أو أسابيع أو أياماً معدودة .. ولن يضيرك شيء عندما تمنحين بعض دقائق من وقتك لإنسان مريض يسير 
نحو حتفه .. 
هتفت بالرغم مني :
ـ حسناً أعدك بذلك .. إلى اللقاء .. 
وخرجت بهدوء وأغلقت عليه الباب بالمفتاح دون أن يطرف له جفن أو يتحرك ولو حركة واحدة .. تلفت حولي بحذر ..
كان البيت غارقاً في السكون كما ودعته قبل ساعات .. عرجت على حجرة الخادمة فإذا بها غارقة في سبات عميق .. مشيت 
على أطراف أصابعي حتى حجرة نومي والقيت بنفسي على السرير كجثة هامدة لكنني لم انم .. بقي عقلي مستيقظاً نشطاً

----------


## حنين الأمل

وقد غيرت هذه الأحداث من مسار تفكيري ، وكأنني لم أعد أنا .. أمعقول هذا الذي يحدث ؟ وكأنني أعيش فيلماً سينمائياً 
سخيفاً .. خال يحبس ابن أخته في حجرة من حجرات منزل كأي قطة أو حيوان أخرس ويطعمه وهو ينتظر موته ؟؟
أنني لم أسأل الشاب أخاله هذا هو زوجي العم صالح ؟ ولماذا كان هذا الشاب يصرخ تلك الصرخات المرعبة ؟
أكانت آلام المرض تعصف به أم كان تعبيراً عن الغضب والوحدة والملل أم أنه يعيش كآبة لا تحتمل .. أو ربما هذه الأشياء
جميعاً .. 
ذهلت من نفسي كيف استطعت الجلوس إليه والاستماع إلى قصته بمنتهى السهولة والبساطة وكأنني مع صديقة لي أو كاتمة 
أسراري المعلمة فاطمة .. وهو أنني حتى لا أعرف أسمه .. بعينيه الذابلتين ووجهه الشاحب الحزين .. وكان يعاملني كشاب
مثله كصديق رآه فجأة بعد فترة انقطاع طويـلة .. أو كشيء أليف لديه ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

المدهش المبهر أنه لم ينظر لي كفتاة هبطت عليه فجأة من السماء .. لم يذهل .. ولم يستغرب الأمر وكأن عشرات الفتيات 
يترددن عليه كل مساء ..
من هو هذا الفتى القابع في تلك الحجرة المغلقة .. وكيف يعيش ويفكر ؟.. أأنساه بسهولة بعدما عرفت قصته الدامية وأطوي 
صفحته من وجودي وكأنه لم يكن .. وعهدي الذي قطعته على نفسي .. وشيء ما ابتدأ يتحرك في كياني ربما هو شفقة 
وعطف على هذا الفتى المسكين .. لن أتخلى عنه بسهولة بعدما عرفت قصته .. إن حكايته تشبه حكايتي وإن اختلفت 
الظروف .. كلانا يعايش الوحدة والمرارة .. ربما هو قادته هذه النهاية إلى ذلك المرض اللعين لكن نهايتي مشابهة لنهايته
فزواجي من هذا الشيخ لهو أسوأ من المرض وحكم مخفف للموت ببريق جذاب .. سأحاول أن أخفف وحدته وأسري عنه 
مابقى من أيامه .. ولن يعلم بأمري أحد ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

ونمت بهدوء بعد أن توصلت إلى القرار الخطير الذي لو علم به زوجي لما كفاه موتي على يديه ..
ذهبت إلى المدرسة خفيفة نشيطة على غير العادة رغم سهري تتألق عيناي ببريق السر التي تطويه الضلوع ويطفح وجهي 
بالبشر وكأنني قد وجدت كنزاً لايقدر بمال .. سألتني معلمتي فاطمة عما جد من حياتي وهي تجوب بعينيها ملامح وجهي 
وكأنها لتحاول سبر أغواري وكشف سري لكن جاوبتها بعيني بأن ليس كل مايعرف يقال وليست كل أسرار النفس مباحة 
حتى لصديق ..
قلت لها :
ـ إن زوجي قلق بسبب عدم حملي حتى الآن ..
ابتسمت برقة وهي تهمس :
ـ إن موضوع الحمل يهم الرجال كثيراً .. لكن تساءلي قبلاً عن مدى ارتباطك بزوجك قبل التفكير بهذا الموضوع ، فإذا 
كنتِ تشعرين أن حياتك مهددة وغير آمنة آمل أن تأجلي موضوع الحمل قليلاً حتى تستقر امورك تماماً وإذا لم تستقر الغي 
الفكرة من تفكيرك كلياً ..
قلت لها بجدية وقد نسيت موضوع الفتى المريض :
ـ وزوجي هل يرضى بذلك ؟

----------


## حنين الأمل

قالت بعذوبة وهي تغمز بعينيها :
ـ سيرضى مادمتِ راضية ..
فعلاً انا لم أفكر بموضوع الحمل بهذه الجدية من قبل فقد كان الأمر لدي سيان لذلك قبلت الذهاب معه لتلك الطبيبة .. لكن
معلمتي على حق فإن إنجابي وسط هذه الظروف ليس من صالحي ولا من صالح الطفل المرتقب .. فلست متأكدة أنني 
سأعيش مع زوجي بقية العمر ثم أنني لا أعرف حتى الآن ماذا حدث لأبي وزوجته وشقيقي أحمد .. فكيف أشعر بالاتقرار 
والراحة وأنا لا اعرف مصير أخي وموقف أبي مني وزوجته التي ربما ينكشف أمرها بين لحظة وأخرى ، فالحقيقة لابد أن 
تظهر مهما ساد الظلم وطغى واستمر ..
قلت لمعلمتي بإصرار :
ـ أنتِ على حق يا أبلة فاطمة .. يجب أن ألغي هذا الموضوع من فكري تماماً وسأعمل بجدية على تلافيه .. 
عدت إلى البيت وقد عرفت طريقي جيداً بفضل معلمتي .. كنت فرحة جذلى .. مررت بتلك الحجرة وأنا ماضية إلى المطبخ ..
كدت أطل على ذلك الفتى البائس لألقي عليه تحية الصباح والمساء ، لكنني تجاهلت كل شيء وأنا أرى زوجي جالساً في 
الصالة ينتظرني ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

نظرت إلى وجه زوجي برهبة .. بحثت في عينيه عن خبر ما أو قصة يمتلئ بها كياني .. كانت تصرفاته عادية .. الشيء غير
العادي كان يكمن في أعماقي .. هدأت نفسي قليلاً "إذن لم يتسرب خبر زيارتي لذلك الفتى المسجون في الحجرة" ..
قلت له بارتياح :
ـ هل تريد الغداء حالاً أم تفضل النوم أولاً ؟
قال بهدوء :
ـ بل عجلي بالغداء ، فأنا سأنام قليلاً ثم أسافر على رحلة الساعة الرابعة إلى جدة وسأعود غداً في المساء ، فلا أريد 
التأخر على موعد الرحلة ..
صفق قلبي طرباً .. إذن سأستطيع هذه الليلة أن أزور ذلك الفتى البائس ، ولن يمنعني زوجي من أن أفي بوعدي لذلك 
الشاب الذي لا أعرف اسمه حتى الان ..
مر اليوم سريعاً لأجد نفسي في الظلام الدامس ..
فتحت باب الحجرة بهدوء شديد ودخلت بهدوء أشد .. كان نائماً أو هذا ما أوحى به إليه الظلام الدامس السائد في الحجرة ..
أشعلت النور لأجده بالفعل نائماً بسلام وخصلة ممتدة من شعره ترقد على عينيه .. تأملته بإشفاق أنه ساكن هادئ كطفل
وديع لا يعرف شرور الدنيا وآثامها .. فتح عينيه فجأة ليراني أمامه .. ابتسم وهو يزيح الخصلة المتمردة من شعره من 
فوق عينيه ويحاول النهوض قليلاً ليستوي جالساً .. شققت السكون من حولي بقولي له :
ـ ها أنذا قد وفيت بوعدي لك وأتيت ..
اتسعت ابتسامته وهو يجيب :
ـ أشكركِ على كرم نفسك ولكن من انتِ ؟..

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عاد اكتفي بهذا القدر
وانتظروا الجزء الجاي
تحياتي
ريووووش

----------


## ..انين الروح..

روايه رائعه بل اكثر من رائعه 
تسلمين حبيبتي والله يسلم الايادي يا رب 
والله يكسرون الخاطر وخلوني اصير 
بلييز كملي هدي القصه والقصه الثاني لو سمحتي شوقتيني 
تحياتي
رهف

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
من عيووووووووووووووووني خيتو رهف تأمرين حبيبتي
بس خليني اشوف ردود كمن رد مو وايد واحط الجزء الباقي اوك
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
خلاص بحط الجزء التاسع الليوم كسرتي خاطري والله
مابيج تستنين اكثر >>>>>صايره حنونه هاليومين خخخخخخ
ويكفيني ردج
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## حنين الأمل

(( الجزء التاسع ))
استدلت رموشي على عيني وأنا أهمس : 
ـ أنا زوجة العم صالح .. الثانية .. 
ندت عنه صرخة استنكار عالية .. نهضت من مقعدي بخوف وأنا أتأمله بفزع .. قال بارتعاش واضح :
ـ آسف لم أقصد إخافتك .. لكنني اعتدت منذ سجنت في هذه الحجرة على الصراخ لأتفه سبب فإن في الصراخ عزاء لي 
مما أُعانيه في بعض الأحيان .. اعذريني على دهشتي أيضاً فلم أتوقع أن يتزوج خالي على زوجته أم سليمان .. ثم يتزوج 
من ؟ فتاة صغيرة في سن صغرى بناته .. لقد جُن خالي بالتأكيد .. 
قلتُ بِهدوء : 
ـ إذن فالعم صالح خالك ؟
أجاب بعد سعال طويل كاد أن يُمزق صدره ..
ـ نعم إنه خالي شقيق أمي الأكبر .. إنهُ يحب زوجته أم سليمان ويُقدرها ويحسب لها ألف حِساب .. إنها هي التي صنعته
ولولاها أو بالأحرى لولا أموالها الكثير لما كان خالي صالح يعيش في كُل هذا العز .. 
سألتهُ برهبة :

----------


## حنين الأمل

ـ وهل لدي أولاد كثيرون ؟
وضع يديه على رأسه وكأنهُ يُعاني ألماً لا يُطاق ثُم قال بعد برهة : 
ـ لديهِ سبعةُ أولاد .. أربع بنات وثلاثة أولاد .. خمسة منهم متزوجون ولديهم أطفال، وإثنان لا يزالان مع أمهما .. ولد
وبنت .. الولد موظف في البنك المركزي والبنت في سنك لاتزال تدرس .. 
ثم استدرك بعد قليل: 
ـ إنني لا أعرف اسمك .. وماهي ظروف زواجك من خالي، لابد أنكِ كنتِ مجبورة إذ أنني لا أُصدق أن فتاة في مثل جمالك 
وشبابك تقبل برجل عجوز على حافة القبر مثل خالي .. 
امتلأت عيناي بالدموع وأنا أحكي لهُ كُل شيء، وكأنني أُحادث صديقه حبيبة إلى قلبي لا شاب التقيته في ظروف مُريبة 
وغريبة .. شاب مُصاب بالإيدز مسجون في حُجرة في فِيلا لايعرف الطريق إليها أحد .. نعم هذه الحقيقة وإن تجاهلتها أحياناً
حكيت لهُ عن موتُ أُمي ثم شقيقتي الحبيبة ريم ثم زواج أبي وعذابي مع زوجته لأنتهي بالقصة التي دمرتني الحكاية التي 
لفقتها ليصدقها أبي، وانتهت بي إلى هذا المصير المُحزن .. استمع إلي بِهدوء وبِإنصات شديد كان يذهل لكل فقرة من 
حكايتي وتدمع عيناه لأقل كلمة حزينة .. كان يشعر بِشعوري ويَحس بِإحساسي وكأنهُ أقرب قريب إلى نفسي .. لو كنت
التقيته في غير هذهِ الظروف وغير هذا المكان والزمان .. لاختلف كل شيء وانتهيت إلى غير ما انتهى عليهِ الآن ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

قلت له لأنسيه همي :
ـ كيف تقضي أوقاتك هنا في هذه الحجرة المعزولـة .. لماذا لا تثور على سجانك وتحاول الخروج من الأسر الوهمي 
الذي وضعته حول نفسك ..
قال ولا تزال بقايا قصتي عالقة بذهنه :
ـ كلانا يعيش ظروفاً مماثلة .. لماذا لا تثورين أنتِ على سجانك وتحاولين الخروج من الأسر .. أرجوكِ لا تجيبيني الآن ..
فكري أولاً .. فكري بعمق ثم أجيبيني على سؤالي .. وسأجيبكِ بدوري على سؤالك .. اتفقنا ..
هززت رأسي علامة الموافقة وسؤاله يخترق قلبي كنصل مسموم .. لما لا أثور على سجاني .. لماذا أبقى في الأسر وإلى 
متى ؟؟!!
أيقظني سعاله الحاد ثم همس بصوت مبحوح :
ـ هل تنوين أن تقضي ليلتك هنا .. إن الفجر على وشك أن يبزغ .. 
اندفع الدم إلى وجهي بحرارة حارقة .. استشعرت الخجل العميق .. هالني عدم رغبتي في مغادرة حجرته على الإطلاق ..
قلت دون ان أنظر نحوه :
ـ لقد مر الوقت سريعاً ، فلم أشعر به .. الوداع .. واستدرت سريعاً خارجة وأنا أسمع همسته الأخيره سأنتظرك يا .. يا ..
قلت دون أن ألتفت :
ـ منى ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

قال بصوت اخترق أعماقي :
ـ سأنتظرك يا منى .. أرجوكِ لا تنسي " وليد " ..
أغلقت الباب عليه بالمفتاح وأنا أفتح ألف باب وباب في قلبي الصغير .. ماذا يحدث لي .. ماهذا التحول السريع الذي يسري
في كياني كمسرى الدم في العروق .. أغمضت عيني بصعوبة وكأن بداخل كل عين جمرة تتلألأ بكل حرارة الدنيا .. طار النوم
من عيوني تلك الليلة ، فلم أستطع الإغماض ولو للحظة .. ما الذي يحدث لي ..ولماذا أورد نفسي المهالك .. لقد كنت لاهية 
سعيدة قبل فتح تلك الغرفة اللغز .. كنت اعيش حياتي بهدوء قبل أن أرى عيني وليد , واستمع لحكايته .. كان كل شيء في 
حياتي يسير في نظامه المعهود .. أذهب إلى المدرسة ثم أعود لأتغدى مع زوجي وأنام وأصحو لأذاكر حتى المساء وهكذا
دواليك حياة روتينية كانت هادئة لم يغشاها هذا الشيء اللاهب اللاذع الذي يقلب كل شيء رأساً على عقب ..
ترى ماذا فعلت بنفسي وأي منقلب أهوي إليـه .. إن هذا الشاب رغم أنه مريض بأخطر مرض في الوجود ويعلم نهايته 
القريبة إلا أن فيه شيئاً كالمغناطيس يجذبك إليه رغماً عنه وعني .. ترى ماهذا الشيء الذي يجذب ويحرك اعتى القلوب
وأقساها هل هي عيناه الذابلتان المنكسرتان .. أم شفتاه المملوءتان سخرية واشمئزازاً ..
أم هو شعره الساقط دوماً على عينيه .. أم ربما شيء آخر .. شيء ما يكمن شخصيته الحزينة .. ربما إحساس بمأساته
لا أكثر ولا أقل أو ربما هي شفقة وعطف .. ترى هل يمكن أن تتحول الشفقة يوماً ما إلى .. حـب .. صرخت من أعماقي

----------


## حنين الأمل

كلا .. مستحيـل .. والحل ؟ هل أصارح معلمتي فاطمة بما يحدث من أمري .. طردت هذا الخاطر فوراً من ذهني ..
فصحيح أن معلمتي فاطمة هي أقرب إنسان لي , ولكنها في هذا الموضوع بالذات لن تفهمني وربما تعاتبني وتنهرني بشدة ..
كلا .. لن أصارحها بشيء .. ولكنني سأقف صامدة وأواجه نفسي بقسوة .. إن مايحدث لي ضرب من الجنون لن أستمر 
فيه مهما حدث .. فلو استمر ستحدث مصائب عديدة أنا في غنى عنها , فلو علم زوجي بأمري فربما يقتلني أو يطلقني
على أحسن الفروض .. ثم من هو هذا الشاب حتى أربط مصيري بمصيره .. كلا لن أزوره بعد اليوم .. 

وعاد زوجي من السفر في الغد , وقضيت معه فترة المساء في ملل لا يطاق .. عجباً رغم أنني حاولت باستماتة أن أنسى 
كل ما يتعلق بذلك الشاب وليد وأن أطوي كل شيء في صفحة الماضي , إلا أنه بعيش معي كل لحظة من حياتي أراه في 
عيون زوجي وفي تحدثه لي .. وفي حركاته وإيماءاته في كل لفتة وكل لمسة ..
لم أنتبه إلا حين تكلم زوجي قائلاً :
ـ مابكِ يا منى .. لستِ على طبيعتك التي عهدتها .. هل أنتِ متعبة ؟
أنقذني السؤال والإجابة من حيرتي .. فقلت باستسلام :
ـ نعم .. نعم فأنا متعبة اليوم ..
لدهشتي الشديدة فقد تألقت عيناه بفرح طاغ .. ثم قال برقة :
ـ هل أنتِ حامل يا منى ؟
ارتبكت أكثر وازدادت حيرتي .. هل أكذب وأقول له أنني حامل رغم مايعتري هذا الأمر من صعوبات بالغة .. أم أنفي هذا 
الأمر فيفكر زوجي بعشرات الأسباب لتغيري .. قررت حلاً وسطاً بين الاثنين ..
قلت بابتسامة لاهية :
ـ حقاً لا أعرف .. لكنني أشعر بالتعب الشديد هذا اليوم .. وجدتها فرصة لأستأذن منه وأنام وأرتاح من الجلوس معه 
الذي يشكل لي مهمة شاقة بت لا أقوى على احتمالها ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

وبعد أن ألقيت برأسي على الوسادة لم أستطع النوم بسهولة عادت لي الذكريات القريبة مع وليد .. استعدت حوارنا 
كلمة كلمة .. أعادت ذكرياتي سؤاله الجريء مجسماً بشعاً مخيفاً ..
لماذا لا تثورين على سجانك وتحاولين الخروج من الأسر ..؟
وهل استطاع سجين أن يثور على سجانه يوماً ثم يخرج بسهولة من سجنه.. ألم يكن هناك ضحايا وتضحيات .. ألم يكن
هناك دماء وأشلاء .. 
وكيف أثور ولمن أذهب بعد ذلك .. إلى أبي الذي تخلى عني بكل سهولة , وكأنه ينفض عن كاهله عبئاً ثقيلاً .. أم لزوجته
تلك الحية الرقطاء التي لا تتورع عن فعل أي شيء لتزيحني عن طريقها الآثم .. لمن ألجأ ولا أهل لي وهل سيفيدني هو؟؟
الشاب التعس المحكوم عليه بالسجن حتى الموت .. هل يصلح كحائط أتكئ عليه في قادم أيامي ؟؟
أسئلة حادة تطرق رأسي بلا إجابة .. لكن لا لم يحن الوقت لأثور على من باعني وإشتراني ليس الآن بالتأكيد , لأنني مازلت
بحاجة لشاطئ آخر يحضنني بعد أن تلفظني أمواج الحياة .. ولن استسلم أبداً ..
احق بي زوجي بعد فترة من الوقت تظاهرت بأنني نائمة .. أدار ظهره لي ونام ليعلو غطيطه بعد لحظات ويعكر السكون من 
حولي .. لماذا أضحى كل مايفعله زوجي منفراً ومثيراً للاشمئزاز أكثر مما كان في السابق .. لماذا بات هماً ثقيلاً على صدري
كحجر أعجز عن حمله .. لماذا كرهت نظراته فجأة وضحكاته وكلماته .. كلا .. كلا .. إنه زوجي مهما يكن .. ومهما حدث
هو جسري الذي سأعبر عليه إلى المستقبل .. إن خسرانه ليس من مصلحتي أبداً .. بل على العكس يجب عليّ أن أكسبه

----------


## حنين الأمل

وأحاول التفاني في حبه وخدمته أكثر من الأول .. يجب أن أنسى تلك الحجرة المنزوية في ذلك الركن وأن أنسى ساكنها 
ذلك الشاب الذي يتحدث من العالم الآخر .. 
حاولت من غدي الاهتمام بدروسي أكثر فأكثر فالامتحانات على الأبواب , ونجاحي هو همي الأكبر وطموحي الأول في سلسلة
مطامحي الكثيرة .. 
ذهبت إلى إحدى الصيدليات سراً وابتعت مانعاً للحمل لأتمكن من مواصلة رحلة كفاحي بنجاح بدون أطفال أو جراح أو عذابات
مرت أيام كثيرة وأنا اتجاهل تلك الحجرة وذلك القابع فيها ينتظرني بلهفة .. بلهفة أنا متاكدة من وجودها لأنها تحاكي لهفتي 
وتؤكدها .. كنت أسمع الصرخات أحياناً ويتمزق قلبي وتتوتر أعصابي , لكنني أتمالك نفسي بصعوبة وأمضي في المذاكرة
غير عابئة بشيء واضعة نصب عيني موقفي الحرج واوضاعي الصعبة ونجاحي المطلوب ..
وفي إحدى ليالي الشتاء الممطرة , كنت مستلقية على الأريكة الكبيرة أذاكر دروسي فقد كان امتحاني في الغد الباكر ..
سمعت صرخة خافتة منبعثة من الحجرة .. هززت كتفي بلا مبالاة رغم الألم الذي يهتف في أعماقي .. وبعد لحظات فوجئت
بصوته ينادي أسمي ( منى .. منى ) جزعت .. نبض قلبي بقـوة .. وتصلبت قدماي في خوف شديد .. هل جن هذا الفتى ؟

----------


## حنين الأمل

كيف وصل به الأمر إلى مناداتي باسمي بهذه الطريقة .. 
وحمدت الله أن زوجي كان في بيته الثاني والخادمة نائمة وإلا لكانت مشكلة عظيمة .. تناولت المفتاح من مخبئة وأسرعت
إلى الحجرة أفتحها بيد مرتعشة .. فوجئت به أمامي .. أصابني دوار من شدة الصدمة .. دخلت بسرعة وأغلقت الباب خلفي
لأصبح أمامه مباشرة .. كان طويل القامة بشكل لم أكن أتصوره وهو راقد في سريره ..
تمالكت أعصابي وأنا أهتف :
ـ كيف تجرؤ .. كيف تواتيك الجرأة على مناداتي بهذا الشكل .. ألا تخشى أن يسمعك أحد غيري ..؟
ابتسم بمرارة وهو يجيب :
ـ لقد تأخرتي علي كثيراً وافتقدتكِ بشكل لا تتصورينه , حتى خشيت ان يكون قد أصابكِ مكروه .. فقررت أن أتأكد بنفسي ..
ولا تخافي فأنا أعرف متى يكون خالي موجوداً في المنزل من عدمه ..
قلت بغضب :
ـ مهما يكن من أمر , فأنا لا أسمح لك إطلاقاً بهذا التصرف الجريء .. أرجوك ليس معنى أنني قبلت ان أتحدث معك أنني 
أقبل أي شيء .. 
ابتعد بسرعة .. ومضى إلى سريره ليلقي نفسه فيه بتثاقل ثم تناول محرمة ورقية يسعل فيها بشدة خلت معها أن صدره 
سينشق عن ضلوعه .. 
نظر إلي ودموع حائره تلوح في عينيه .. قال بصدق :
ـ كنت أظن بأنكِ تبادليني نفس شعوري رغم كل شيء .. كنت أعتقد بأن العهد الذي بيننا أقوى من أي شيء آخر في الدنيا..
كنت أعتقد بأنكِ الوحيدة التي أحسست بي وشعرت بمعاناتي وشاركتني همومي .. 
صمت .. لتتحدث دموعه .. 
ثم أضاف بحرقة :
ـ لكن يبدو أنني هم آخر أضيف إلى همومك وعبء ثقيل لا طاقة لكِ بحمله .. إنني أتمنى الموت على أن يحدث هذا الأمر ..

ابشركم ترى مابقى على نهاية الرواية الا جزئين ونخلصها ياهووو خخخ

----------


## ..انين الروح..

تسلمين ريوشه
مسكين كسر خاطري حرااااااااااااااااااااام كله من العم النحيس صالحوه 

مسكينه منى ويش تقدر تتحمل 
بس ريووش اليحن منى في ثانوي او مو داكرين المرحله الدراسيه ؟؟

بنتظارك ريوم لا تتأخري تحمست ترا
تحياتي
رهف

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هلا وغلا رهوفه
انشالله عن قريب الجزء القادم
نورتينا
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## حنين الأمل

(( الجزء العاشر ))
ثم أضاف بحرقة :
ـ لكن يبدو أنني هم آخر أضيف إلى همومك وعبء ثقيل لا طاقة لكِ بحمله .. إنني أتمنى الموت على أن يحدث هذا الأمر ..
صدقيني أنا لا أجبركِ على شيء فإذا شئتِ فاذهبي , وأعاهدك بأنني لن أناديك بعد اليوم .. وسأنسى اسمك ورسمك وكأنني
لم أركِ أو أعرفك ..
ثم أشاح بوجهه قائلاً :
ـ أذهبي ..
موجة هائلة من الحزن اجتاحتني بقوة , أحسست بقلبي ينقبض وكأن أيدٍ هائلة تعتصره بقسوة ..
طفرت من عيناي دموعاً وأنا أقول :
ـ أرجوك ياوليد لا تفهمني خطأ .. أنا لا أحتقرك ولست عبئاً يضاف علي لكن وضعي ليس صحيحاً ..
أفرض لو عرف أحد بأمرنا ماذا سيكون ؟ ماذا يعتقدون بنا ؟ بل ماذا سيفعلون بنا ؟
تألقت عيناه بنظرة حالمة وهو يقول بصوت خافت :
ـ لايهم ماذا يعتقد الآخرون مادمنا لم نفعل شيئاً نندم عليه .. أنتِ تعرفين مصيري وتعرفين أنكِ مجرد صديقة جاد علي 
بها الزمان في آخر أيامي .. 
قاطعته باكية :
ـ أرجوك لا تقل هذا الكلام .. إنك لن تموت .. إن الأعمار بيد الله وحده وهو القادر على كل شيء .. عنده الداء والدواء 
فلن نيأس ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

نظر إلي بدهشة وهو يهتف :
ـ أتحبينني كما أحبك !!
شهقت فزعـة .. يالصراحته الجارحة ..
تابع بصوت رقيق :
ـ أعذريني يامنى على صراحتي , فليس في حياتي متسع للصبر والإنتظار فأنا أحبك حقاً .. أحبك منذ رأيتكِ أول مرة .. 
وانتِ أيضاً تحبينني .. لكن حبنا محكوم عليه بالفشل الساحق ، فأنتِ متزوجة وأنا مريض بمرض لا شفاء منه .. لكن هذا
لا يقضي على الحب الذي هو آخر أمل أودع به حياتي القصيرة ..
انتحبت باكية دون أن أنبس بكلمة .. جاءني صوته مضخماً بالحب والعذاب :
ـ أنا لا أمل لي في نجاة أو شيء من هذا القبيل .. ولكن الأمل كبير أمامك يامنى , بإمكانكِ أن تطلبي الطلاق من زوجك 
وأن تتابعي دراستك ثم .. تتزوجين من شاب مرموق يستحقك .. 
شعرت باليأس يطوقني بأغلاله المستحيلة .. هتفت بقوة :
ـ لن أتزوج بعد ذلك .. سأعيش لأخي فقط .. 
نكس رأسه بأسى وهو يقول :
ـ لو شفيت سأتقدم لخطبتك وأتزوجك .. لكنني لن أشفى وسأموت وحبكِ يملأ روحي وعقلي وقلبي .. 
قلت ودبيب من الأمل يتسلل إلى أعماقي :
ـ إن الله قادر على كل شيء والعلم يتطور كل يوم .. وكل ساعة قد تأتي بجديد فلا تيأس وسأدعو لك .. 
انتزعت نفسي من مقعدي انتزاعاً .. قلت وأنا أبتسم من بين دموعي :
ـ إلى اللقاء ..
قال بأسى :
ـ هل ستعودين ؟

----------


## حنين الأمل

أجبت بحرارة :
ـ نعم سأعود ..
وخرجت بسرعة وأقفلت الباب عليه .. واستمرت اللقاءات يسترها الليل ويضمها الصمت في ردائه .. ونجحت نجاحاً باهراً
أخر العام .. لكن زوجي ما فتأ يطاردني بالسؤال المر الذي كرهته كما لم أكره شيئاً في حياتي .. هل انتِ حامل يامنى ..
أخيراً قررت ان أثور عليه وأن أعلنها بوجهه صراحة .. فبعد أن استلمت شهادة نجاحي قلت بهدوء :
ـ لقد نجحت وبامتياز ..
قال بلا مبالاة :
ـ مبروك ثم استدرك وفي عينيه بريق مفاجئ :
ـ ومتى نقول مبروك للقادم الجديد ؟
قلت وابتسامتي لا تزال على شفتي :
ـ أي قادم وأي جديد ؟
ضحك بعصبية وهو يقول :
ـ أقصد متى نفرح بحملك ؟
جابهته بثورة عاتية :
ـ لن تفرح بشيء ولست حاملاً ..
ثم أن الطبيبة أفهمتك بانني لا أعاني من أي مرض يعيق الحمل فلماذا هذا الاصرار وحرب الأعصاب إذا لم تستطع الانتظار 
فتزوج بأخرى .. 
وكأنني ألقيت بوجهه ماء بارد فقد هدأت ملامحه واسترخت أعصابه واقترب مني محاولاً إرضائي , لكنني كنت قد كرهته

----------


## حنين الأمل

ونفرت منه نفوراً شديداً بقدر حبي لوليد ..
فلم أرضى حتى قدم لي ساعة مطعمة بالماس الذي يخطف الأبصار .. وقد اعتدت منه هذه الطريقة , أهجره ويراضيني بهدية
قيمة .. فجمعت قدراً من المجوهرات النفيسة التي لا تقدر بمال .. 
وما أن جلست أتأمل الساعة الجميلة بشغف حتى خطر لي خاطر .. لماذا لا أطلب الطلاق من زوجي , فالوقت ملائم لي ,
فقد حصلت على الشهادة الثانوية وجمعت كنزاً من المجوهرات أستطيع أن أعيش من ثمنها حتى أكمل دراستي الجامعية 
ثم أن عندي عقاراً كتبه لي زوجي بإسمي فيمكنني ان أعيش فيه بحرية دون أن أتنازل لأبي وزوجته وربما أستطيع إحضار
شقيقي أحمد ليعيش معي ويبتعد عن تلك الأفعى زوجة أبي التي بالتأكيد تعذبه باالليل والنهار ..
ووليد ..
دوت هذه الكلمة في أعماقي وكان لها رنين مزعج معذب .. انقبض قلبي فجأة ودمعت عيناي , فقد تدهورت أحواله في الفترة 
الأخيرة تدهوراً شديداً .. وقل وزنه بدرجة ملحوظة وشحب لونه أكثر من ذي قبل وغدا لا يستطيع مغادرة الفراش إلا لماماً ..
انه يموت .. لا لن أدعه يموت .. على الأقل لن أدعه يموت بين يدي .. لن يموت بدون أهل ولا سند وبدون معونة الأطباء

----------


## حنين الأمل

والتقدم العلمي .. سأفعل شيئاً لأجله .. لن يكون ضحية أنانية خاله وخشيته من الفضيحة .. ألا يدري هذا الخال الجاهل بأن 
الفضيحة هي ماسطرها هو بيديه .. الفضيحة ليست بالمرض حتى ولو كان مرضاً خطيراً جلبه شاب طائش بنفسه لنفسه ..
بل الفضيحة هي التستر على المرض وحبس المريض في حجرة ليموت في عزلة عن الناس ولن يترحم عليه أحد ..
كلا .. لن أكمل المسيرة وأتستر على ماعشت قصته بنفسي وتبوأ بقلبي وسرى سريان الدم في شراييني ..
كان الوقت صباحاً .. زوجي في عمله والخادمة تعمل في الطابق الثاني من البيت وأنا في إجازة مدرسية .. فتحت الحجرة 
على وليد .. كان نائماً .. فتح عينيه بصعوبة .. ذهل من وجودي في هذا الوقت من الصباح فلم يعتد على رؤيتي إلا ليلاً ..
قلت له بسرعة :
ـ وليد .. هيا .. سأصحبك إلى المستشفى ..
نظر إلي بريبة وكانه ينظر لشخص مجنون ..
تابعت بهدوء وروية :
ـ أنت في حاجة إلى علاج .. او على الأقل إلى أناس تتعاطف معك .. تحس بمرضك .. تتفهم اعراضك .. انفرادك هنا 
بزنزانة لا جدوى منه بل سيعجل في القضاء عليك ..
هتف وقد تفهم الأمر :
ـ والفضيحة ؟
قلت بجدية :
ـ لا عليك .. لست أول ولا آخر شاب يخطئ .. ثم ألا تشعر بالحرمان لابتعادك عن والدتك وشقيقاتك .. أنت الآن بأمس

----------


## حنين الأمل

الحاجة إلى حنانهن وصبرهن وتفهمهن .. أنت بحاجة إلى الدعاء من القلب .. الدعاء الصادق من الأعماق .. لعل الله 
يغفر ويستجيب .. إن الله غفور رحيم هيا بنا .. بسرعة .. 
نظر إلي بإعجاب قائلاً :
ـ إنكِ بهذا تضرين نفسك .. سيعلم خالي وستكون الطامة الكبرى .. ربما يطلقك ..
ضحكت بسخرية وأنا أقول :
ـ وهذا هو ماأريده .. ثم تابعت بابتسامة :
ـ لا تخشى شيئاً لن يعلم أحد .. هيا ..
سعل بشدة وهو ينهض قائماً ثم قال وصدره يعلو ويهبط :
ـ صدقيني لقد كنت سأعرض عليك هذا الأمر منذ زمن , لكنني خشيت أنت تفهميني خطأ وتعتقدي بأنني أستغلك .. صدقيني
قاطعته وابتسامتي لا تزال على شفتي :
ـ لاداعي للكلام الآن , هيا ولنؤجل كل شيء حتى وقت آخر .. من يدري ربما حين تشفى سيكون لنا متسع من الوقت 
حينذاك .. 
أغمض عينيه بشده حين رأى النور لأول مرة منذ شهور طويلة مضت .. بدا مرتبكاً حائراً ومريضاً .. استعجلته وأنا أنادي
سيارة الأجرة .. وفي المستشفى الكبير اجتمع حوله الأطباء وهم يتدارسون حالته .. تسللت إلى الخارج بهدوء دون أن 
يشعر بي أحد بعد أن أنهيت مهمتي بنجاح .. 
استلقيت على فراشي الوثير بعد أن تأكدت من إغلاق تلك الحجرة التي يسكنها وليد جيداً .. بدأت استعد نفسياً لهبوب 
العاصفة .. وأرى زوجي بعين خيالي وهو يقلب البيت رأساً على عقب بحثاً عن وليد ويواجهني بتهمة تهريبه ..  لن أنكر
سأعترف ببرود وليفعل كل ما باستطاعته فعله .. ولن يستطيع أكثر من الطلاق وهذا هو مناي الذي عشت ليالي وأياماً
بانتظاره.. لن أبكي ولن أندم فهذا قدري وأين يفر الإنسان من قدره ؟ 
لم استطع النوم وتفكيري يتشعب في كل الاتجاهات كعاصفة لا تدري مستقرها .. فتحت عيناي على صوت زوجي .. نبض 
قلبي بقوة .. تأملت وجهه والعرق الغزير يبلل جسدي , لكن وجهه كان جامداً لا يعبر عن شيء ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

لم يتغير فيه شيء البته ..
يبدو وكأنه لم يعرف شيئاً بعد ..
قال كعادته :
ـ هل الغداء جاهز ؟ أم أنام قليلاً حتى يجهز ؟
نهضت بسرعة وقد أخفيت عيناي تحت رموشي وأنا أقول بحرارة مصطنعة :
ـ حالاً سيكون جاهزاً ..
وأسرعت إلى الطابق الأرضي وقلبي لا يزال يخفق بقوة .. انه لم يكتشف بعد اختفاء وليد .. وربما يمر اليوم بطوله دون أن
يكتشف شيئاً .. فهل سيستمر توتري حتى اكتشافه للأمر .. كلا .. يجب أن أتجاهل كل شيء وكأن شيئاً لم يكن .. ولن يحدث
إلا ماقدره الله لي ولن أندم .. 
في المساء وبعد أن عدت من السوق , اكتشفت التغيير الهائل الذي طرأ على زوجي .. عيناه الزائغتان ووجهه الممتقع 
وتقوقعه في ركن من أركان البيت إلى جوار الهاتف ويداه ترتجفان بشدة .. هوى قلبي بين أقدامي , لكنني أيقنت بأنه قد 
أكتشف اختفاء وليد .. استجمعت شتات نفسي لأواجه زوجي بكل شجاعة وثبات .. قبل أن أنطق بكلمة قال بسرعة وارتباك:
ـ اصعدي إلى حجرتك .. هيا بسرعة .. فهناك ضيوف قادمين .. 
سألته ببراءة :
ـ لماذا .. ماذا حدث ؟ 
قال بارتباك وقد غاب عنه أنني قد أكون السبب في كل ما يحدث :
ـ أبداً أحاول أن أجري بعض الإصلاحات في البيت وتجديد بعض الحجرات فيه .. هيا اصعدي سيحضر بعض العمال الآن ..
صعدت إلى فوق وأنا أكتم ضحكة كبرى كادت تفلت مني دون شعور .. ابتسمت بجذل وانا أصعد الدرجات بسرور .. 
أسعدني غضبه وحزنه وارتباكه وغفلته عن كل مايحدث ويحدث ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مبااااااااااركين
ماباقي الا الجزء 11 والاخير
واخيرا ها بنخلصها خخخخخخخخخخ
مابطول عليكم بس كذا يوم خخخخخ قبل المدرسه طبعا احم او في بدايتها جذي
تحياتي
ريوووووووووووش

----------


## ..انين الروح..

حراااااااااااااااااااام
حرام عليش ريوشه بكرا الجمعه وبعدين السبت وتجي الطامه الكبرى واهي منحست حياتي
منى صحيح الي تسويه يمكن صح بس بتعرض نفسها الي اشياء اكبر من حجمها 
تسلمي ريوش بليز لا تمهلي 
تحياتي
رهف

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عذرا تاخرت علكم بسبب ضروف منعتني 
وانشالله بكملها 
تحياتي
ريوش

----------


## حنين الأمل

(( الجزء الحادي عشر والأخير ))

لا يهمني حتى وإن استدعى رجال الأمن وهو مااعتقد إنه سيفعل .. فوليد في يد أمينة وسيحاولون علاجه بقدر استطاعتهم 
كما أنهم لن يدعوا خاله ينعم بالراحة والأمان وهو الذي سجنهُ فترة طويلة منذ بداية مرضه الخطير ..
توالت الأحداث بعد ذلك سريعاً .. سقط زوجي مريضاً لا أدري هل هو أثر صدمة اختفاء وليد أم تساقط وريقات العمر آذنة 
بالأفول ..لم أتوانى عن خدمته طوال فترة مرضه التي طالت , حتى فوجئت ذات يوم بشاب يبلغ قرابة السادسة والثلاثين 
من العمر يقتحم المنزل دون استئذان ..سألته بخوف عما يريد .. اكتفى بأن وجه لي نظرة هازئة وهو يهتف :
ـ أهي أنتِ إذن , زوجة أبي ؟
ابتلعت صمتي ودموعي , وأخذت أرقب الموقف بين الأب وابنه من بعيد .. سمعته يصرخ بأبيه عالياً بعد لحظات :
ـ هذا ليس مكانك يا أبي .. مكانك الطبيعي هو بيتك الكبير إلى جوار أم أولادك .. 
ثم خفض صوته لكن ليس لدرجة أن يغيب عن رهافة حسي !!
قال بصوت خفيض :
ـ إنها لن تهتم بك كأم أولادك .. إنها صغيرة ولن يهمها سوى نفسها .. إنها فضيحة يا أبي أن تموت خارج دارك ..
علا أنين الرجل المصدوم في أولاده .. قال بصوت ضعيف :
ـ أتريد لي أن أموت يا سليمان .. أهذه نهاية تربيتي لك .. أخرج .. فلن أغادر هذا البيت إلا إلى قبري ..
تناهى إلى سمعي بعدها أصوات بكاء وقبلات ودموع ثم غادر الشاب بدون أدنى كلمة يوجهها لي .. 
أحسست بالخوف يقتحم عالمي بِعنف لِما يحدث حولي .. فكيف يحضر أحد أبنائه بهذه البساطة إلى بيتي وكأنني غير 
موجودة فيه .. وهل يعجز زوجي المريض أن يرد لي اعتباري وكرامتي المجروحة .. وقبل أن أفيق من الصدمة , فوجئت 
بزوجة زوجي الأولى وثلاث من بناته وأبنه ذاته الذي غادر منذ ساعات يدخلون بيتي بهدوء وثقة .. 
توقفت زوجته أمامي بضع لحظات كانت كافية لأن توجه لي من خلالها نظرة احتقار واشمئزاز واضحة ولم يتبادل أحد منهم
معي أي حوار .. وصلوا مباشرة إلى حيث يرقد زوجي وأغلقوا الباب خلفهم .. وبعد دقائق لا أدري كم طالت خرج الجميع
بصحبته .. زوجي .. كان بادئ الضعف زائغ النظرات يكاد لا يقوى على الوقوف ..
قال لي قبل أن يغادر المنزل :
ـ سيعود أحمد لاصطحابك إلى بيت أهلك ..
رباه .. أهذه هي النهاية أعود إلى بيت أبي مرة أخرى .. وبعد عام طويل مرير من البعد عنه .. وماذا سيحدث لزوجي .. 
وما معنى كلامه ذاك .. أكان تعبيراً مهذباً عن رغبته في طلاقي .. أهذا ماكنت أهوى وأتمنى .. لكن مابالي أعاني من الحزن
الضاغط المرير .. مابالي لست سعيدة بل ومكتئبة .. ألأنني سأعود لأبي الذي تخلى عني وزوجته التي باعتني بأبخس 
الأثمان .. وأحمد ألا يقلقني مصيره .. ألست أحن لرؤيته .. 
لم أفق من تساؤلاتي إلا على صوت الخادمة تسألني إذا كنت أريد العشاء الآن أم فيما بعد .. تركتها ومضيت أجمع حاجياتي
بحرص ودقة .. أشيائي الثمينة وأوراق العقار الذي كتبه زوجي بإسمي وملابسي وأحزاني الكثيرة .. وتوقعاتي التي لا حد 
لها .. ولاح في فكري وليد .. يجب أن أعرف مصيره قبل أن أغادر هذا البيت .. لابد أن اطمئن عليه قبل أن أغادر إلى 
مصير لا أدريه .. أدرت قرص الهاتف بالمستشفى الذي أودعت وليد لديه .. 
فسألني الطبيب بحدة :
ـ من أنتِ ..
أجبت بصوت مهزوز :
ـ أ .. أخته .. شقيقته ..
أجاب بنفس الحدة :
ـ غريبة ألا تعرفين مصيره إلى الآن وأنتِ شقيقته .. ألا تعرفين بأنه مات ..
ودارت بي الدنيا ولم أشعر بنفسي إلا وأنا أسارع لإغلاق سماعة الهاتف وكأنني أخمد أنفاس العاذاب إلى الأبد .. وليد مات!!
لا .. لا .. ياربي إنه شاب لطيف ولا يستحق الموت أبداً .. لا .. لا .. 
وانهرت باكية على سريري , لأفاجأ بظل شاحب ينعكس على وجهي .. قال بصوت عرفت نبرته :
ـ أتبكين أبي أم تبكين نفسك .. هيا استعدي للانتقال إلى دار أبيك .. أمامك عشر دقائق ثم تخرجين مرغمة ..
نظرت إليه من خلال دموعي .. كان جاداً في كلامه ودلائل القسوة تلون ملامحه نهضت بأسى وانا أهتف :
ـ انا جاهزة الآن ..
نظر إلي باحتقار قائلاً :
ـ هيا إذن ..

طرقت الباب برقة في البداية ثم توالت طرقاتي العنيفة بعد ذلك .. استقبلني أبي أمام الباب ..
تبادلنا نظرات الدهشة المؤلمة .. دهش لرؤيتي بعد هذه الفترة الطويلة , وأذهلني طلته الشاحبة خلال أمد قصير .. نحوله
المريع .. الشيب الذي كلل شعره الأسود الغزير .. وجهه الأصفر الذابل .. 
بدا غير مرحب بوجودي أو هذا ما أوحي به صمته .. قطعت الصمت بصوتي المرتجف :
ـ كيف حالك يا أبي ؟
قادني إلى الداخل دون أن يجيب عن سؤالي .. وجدتها أمامي .. ذاتها .. بجمالها الشرس .. ونظراتها النفاذة .. ووجهها
البغيض المنفر .. لكن لا .. إنها ليست هي .. إن جمالها يعتريه شحوب واضح .. ونظراتها توحي بانكسار .. وجهها تغطيه
هالة من حزن لا يختلف عليه اثنان ..
مددت لها يداً باردة فتناولتها بكل لهفة .. تقبل يدي ودموعها تغرق وجهها .. 
قالت بصوت مضطرب :
ـ منى .. حاولت كثيراً أن أتصل بكِ لكن أبوكِ رفض رفضاً قاطعاً خوفاً من إزعاجك او إفساد حياتك .. سامحيني يا منى ..
هنا فقط بدت الحقيقة واضحة أمامي كشمس منتصف النهار .. إنها مريضة .. طريحة الفراش والأدوية تملأ خزانتها 
ودموع الألم والعذاب تغرق عينيها .. إذن نالت عقابها الرادع وإن فلتت من عقاب أبي .. رحمتك يارب ..
لأهرب من ألم الموقف .. تساءلت :
ـ أين أحمد ؟
امتلأت عينا أبي بالدموع دون أن يتفوه بحرف .. أعدت السؤال بصوت أكثر حدة :
ـ أين أحمد يا أبي .. أي مصير واجهه هذا البائس ؟
أجهشت بالبكاء على صدر أبي وبين ذراعيه وصرخاتي تشق السكون من حولي :
ـ أحمد مات واليوم بالذات .. فقد عاش شريداً طوال العام المنصرم ينتقل بين السجون بتهم مختلفة .. التسول .. السرقة ..
التشرد .. استنشاق المذيبات المتطايره .. التعدي على الغير .. خلافات صغيرة ومشاجرات كبيرة .. ضياع في ضياع .. 
ثم بحور من الضياع وأخيراً دهسته إحدى السيارات السريعة اليوم .. هذا اليوم فقط .. مات .. 
أهكذا يا أبي .. طفلك الوحيد الذي لم يكمل عامه الثاني عشر بعد , ينتهي هكذا , تائه ومعذب وشريد وكأن لا أهل له .. لقد
صدقت أمي رحمة الله عليها حين قالت بأن الأب الحنون هو الذي تكون معه الأم وغير ذلك لا يكون أباً على الأطلاق .. أبي 
أيها القاتل .. لقد شردتنا وقتلتنا جميعاً .. تحت تأثير نزواتك ورغباتك وأنانيتك .. أمي ضحيتك الأولى ماتت وفي داخلها 
جراح لم تندمل ونزيف لم يتوقف وقلب شبع هواناً وتحقيراً .. ماتت أمي وفي جسدها ألف طعنة ومرض غادر لم يصبها 
إلا من قهرك وظلمك وعدوانك .. حبيبتي ريم الملاك الطاهر ماتت وفي حلقها غصة وحشرجتها دموع وآلاف اللعنات تطاردك
حتى في يومك الأخير في الدنيا .. ضحيتك التالية .. جرحت طفولتها الندية وفتحت عيناها البريئتان على عالم بشع لم تكن تعيه
أفهمتها أن الشقاء هو الأصل .. هو المنبع .. هو الأساس .. وإن السعادة ماهي إلا هنات راحلة .. زرعت داخلها أن الشقاق
هو ملح الحياة وأن الوفاق من الأطايب النادرة .. علمتها أن الخيانة هي الحياة وما عداها فروع لا قيمة لها .. سرقت منها
الطفولة والبراءة والسعادة وهم كيان طفل فقتلتها وهي على قيد الحياة .. عجلت برحيلها حين أدرت لها ظهرك وهي 
في أمس الحاجة إليك .. لم تلاحظ انطفاءها التدريجي لأنك مشغول عنها بملذاتك ..
فماتت وهي تمقتك .. نعم هي أوصتني بك كثيراً .. لكنها لن تنسى لك مافعلته بنا ..
أحمد الطفل البائس الذي لم يرى منك خيراً قط رغم أنه ولدك الوحيد .. فتح عينيه على صراخك بسبب وبدون سبب ..
قتلته ألف مرة بمشاجراتك التي لا تنتهي وخلافاتك التي تفتعلها مع أقرب الناس لنا وخياناتك الموجعة .. ثم جاءت طعنتك
الأخيرة في الصميم وأصبته بمقتل .. أنت الذي قتلته يا أبي وليس أحد سواك حتى هذه الحية الرقطاء لم تكن إلا عاملاً 
مساعداً أو أداة لقتله ليس غير .. قتلته حينما شردت أهله أمام عينيه , ثم وكأنك تطفئ سجارتك في قلبه بتعذيبك إياه 
المتواصل وطرده من البيت وتجويعه وتشريده حتى أضحى من المتشردين السوقة وهو ابن عائلة وله أصل مرموق ..
وفي الأخير يموت كقطة متشردة تحت عجلات سيارة .. يالها من نهاية يا أبي .. ويالك من ظالم ..
ألم أكن انا من جملة ضحاياك .. ألم تقتلني بتعذيبك لأمي كل يوم بل كل دقيقة .. لقد سلبت منا الأمن والأمان وتركتنا نعيش
على حافة جرف لا ندري هل تستقيم الحياة بنا أم تجرفنا الهاوية يوماً ما .. أرتقب النهاية ويدي على قلبي .. وكل النهايات
تعيسة .. فقدت أمي ثم فقدت شقيقتي .. ثم فقدت شقيقي الوحيد ..وقبلهما فقدت نفسي .. فقدت سعادتي واطمئناني .. لم
أعش يوماً كمراهقة تفتح ذراعيها للعالم وتفكر بالمستقبل .. بل أدرت ظهري للدنيا وعشت في الماضي بكل مآسيه ..
سرقت مني أحلامي وطموحاتي وحتى شبابي .. حتى شبابي ومستقبلي بعتهما لشيخ عجوز على مشارف قبره ,وكأنك
تدفنني معه .. لقد نجحت يا أبي .. أنني أهنيك يا أبي فقد قتلتنا جميعاً .. وقضيت علينا كما تهوى وتتمنى بأنانيتك 
وحمقك ونزواتك .. 
تحسست مفاتيح بيتي الجديد في جيبي ثم استدرت لأخرج .. استوقفني أبي ودموعه تهطل بغزارة وتبلل لحيته الكثة 
ثم تسيل على ثيابه ..
ـ صدقيني يا بنيتي ليس لي ذنب في موت أحمد ..
نظرت إليه بإشفاق .. ثم ربت على كتفه هامسة :
ـ مكاني ليس هنا يا أبي ..
ألقيت على زوجته نظرة عابرة قائلة :
ـ لاتخشى شيئاً من أجلي .. فلي بيت خاص وأملاكي الخاصة ولن أحتاج لأحد بعد الآن ..
جاءني صوتها متهافتاً ضعيفاً :
ـ أرجوكِ يا منى سامحيني .. لقد أخطأت في حقك كثيراً , وقد فعلت الكثير والكثير حتى انتهيت طريحة الفراش كما ترين ,
ولا أمل لي في حياة سوية كبقية البشر .. هذا إذا بقيت على قيد الحياة .. منى أنني أتوسل إليك أن تغفري لي ..
ثم أجهشت بالبكاء .. وقفت بالباب مترددة ثم همست قبل أن أخرج :
ـ الله هو الذي يغفر الذنوب جميعاً سبحانه ..
(( تمــــت )) ...

رواية من كتاب ( بكاء تحت المطر )
اسم المؤلفة : قماشة العليان 



اسألكم العذر والسموحه للتاخير
تحياتي
ريوووووووووش

----------


## ..انين الروح..

اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ 
نهايه حزينه
موت ولدي ومرض الزوج وموت احمد 
بس الله يمهل ولا يهمل تستاهل ما جاها مرت ابوهم 
تسلمين ريوشه وكتابه جيد عقبال ما نقراء كتاباتش يا رب
بنتظار قصصك الجديده 
تحياتي
..انين الروح..
رهف سابقا

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكوره خيتو عالقصه الحزينه 
الله يعطيش العافيه
وان شاء الله انشوف كتاباتش 
تحياتي

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلمووو حبايبي على المرور
وانشالله اتشوفون كتاباتي <<<<<البنت ناويه
عطاكم ربي العافيه ولاننحرم من طلتكم يارب
تحياتي
ريووووووووش

----------


## الأمل البعيد

_مشكوره خيتو عالقصه الحزينه_  

*رواية جميلة جدا جدا*



_يعطيك الف عافية ويكون بعونك يالله كمليها واحنا ننتظر.._



_وان شاء الله انشوف كتاباتش_ 
_تحياتي_

----------


## فروله

يسلموووووووووووو على الرواية الرائعه
ويعطيك العافية
وشكرا

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلمووووووو حبيباتي على المرور
وربي لايحرمنا من طلتكم ابداا
تحياتي
ريووووووش

----------

